# Eh... My NaruSakuraHina



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok here's the first post. It's late/early now so I won't be able to write more. I'm probably gonna pass out as I post this... but hopefully not. Enjoy.

	As Naruto gulfed down half his bowl of ramen in one breath, Sakura, who sat on a bench beside him, just stared at her untouched bowl. Naruto finished swallowing the last of his soup, wiped his mouth, and looked at Sakura. She did this a lot. She would just go into deep trances for hours on end unless someone shook her out of it. It was because of Sasuke, or rather, Sasuke?s body, now under the control of Orochimaru. It?d had been years now since they had lost Sasuke, and Sakura still didn?t seem to believe that all of it really happened. She still wanted to believe Sasuke was still Sasuke. She still wanted to believe that he would come back to her. Naruto had a lot of trouble excepting it as well. Eventually though, he had. He forced himself to except it and to move on. He had to, otherwise? ?Sakura?? He asked quietly. He prodded her arm softly. ?Hey Sakura are you alive in there??
	Sakura started violently and looked around wildly as if she had no idea where she was. Finally she spotted Naruto, looked at him, and forced a smile. ?Oh, I?m sorry Naruto,? she said in a barely concealed sad tone. ?I guess I dozed off for a minute there.?
	It was more like ten but whatever, he thought. ?Oh it?s no problem Sakura. I guess it is kind of late.? In truth it was relatively early in the evening. Still, Naruto didn?t want to do or say anything that might make Sakura feel any worse than she must already have felt.
	Sakura merely forced another smile and said, ?Yeah, I guess so.? She maintained the forced smile a little longer before turning her sad gaze back to her untouched ramen. After a long moment she sighed and picked up her chopsticks and made to pick up some meat on top of the noodles in her bowl. Before the chopsticks even touched the soup she made a frustrated noise and set the chopsticks back down on her still neatly folded napkin. ?I?m sorry,? she said miserably. ?I?m just not hungry. I can pay-.?
	?No!? Exclaimed Naruto instinctively. Sakura looked up at him in surprise so he grinned. ?It?s fine, Gama-Chan?s full today.? After a moment she smiled, a real smile if still just a small one. Naruto paid their bill and they left the Ichiraku Ramen Bar and started toward Naruto?s home. They walked in awkward silence like they often seemed to. Sakura seemed to be off in her own little world, distant, out of reach. When they finally reached the stairs leading up to Naruto?s front door however and he began to start up them she grabbed his arm to stop him. Confused, he turned to look at her. She wore an odd, pained expression that made Naruto sure this was going to have something to do with Sasuke, even if his name didn?t come up. They just stared at each other for a long moment before Sakura finally spoke.
	?Naruto, things haven?t been right, these past few years. We?re not even in our teens anymore and I still can?t let go of? him. I still can?t let go of Sasuke.? Even though Naruto would have expected her to Sakura never looked away as she said any of this. She just stared intensely and intently straight into his eyes as if they were the only things in the world to see. ?I know we don?t talk about this. I don?t because I?m afraid of what I might do, but also of what might happen if I do. I might let him go. I might let him be gone. I?m sure you don?t bring it up because you don?t want to cause me any pain, but I need to move past that now. I need to move on, and stop being alone with my thoughts and my misery. I want?? She shook her head. There were a few small tears in her eyes now and many of those flew to either side. Suddenly she moved forward, so close to him. She threw her arms around his neck and he thought she was going to hug him or cry on his shoulder? but she didn?t.
	When she finally had to pull her lips off of his so that they could breath Naruto found he could no longer think. His mouth was hanging open and he wouldn?t have been surprised to find out that there was drool on his mouth. Though whose it would have been he couldn?t have said. Now she looked at him for another long moment before finally she pulled in for the hug he had expected a moment before. He noticed one of her fingers was stroking the back of his neck. Her lips were close to his ear, just close enough so that she could hear her soft, pleading whisper, ?Please Naruto, don?t leave me alone anymore? Please.?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

This may seem a little rushed but the next few posts should reveal why it's not. Main Romance vs./< Distraction/Side Plot/Conflict

Oh and don't worry about Sasuke. He'll be fine.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

as i said twice earlier i shall repeat again!SWEETNESS!THREESOME FF lol this one is more captivating than the naruhina one somehow the plot is already seemingly thicker somehow


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

> Yeah... If you mean like threeways... not so much. This is just a way of, well, you'll see. Of course in this fan fic they're old enough for 2 ways...


 2 ways... you know what I mean.

Yeah and wait till the next scene. It's Hinata's PoV and she shows up the next morning. << >> Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

yea i know..

...how young is too young for reading these romance cutesey ffs?..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

It depends. How's the virginity of your eyes?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

you make me wanna go to sleep so i can read sooner!!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

lol. Your keeping me up and putting off when I write it by posting.
<.< >.>


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

the virginity in my eyes was lost like 2 years ago..

im sorry


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine was lost in the 90s.

S'ok, but I gotta go to bed. ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

lol when you was 11-3..anyway i wont keep you from your genius in writing ill go to bed or do something thats not distracting..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Geniues!!!   
I've been waiting for that comment too.

Man, Sakura's gonna end up being such a bitch in this ff...
Cool! She'll have more in common with Ino.

BURN INO BURN!!!  <- Ino BURN INO BURN!!!

Luckily that just lets me mix a little hot in with the cutsy. The mix will make both last at least twice as long. But anyway I gotta stop procratinating just cause my morning speed hasn't kicked in, i've been away 30 minutes, and I've had no breakfast yet. Those are totally unreasonable excuse.

Post by 1:30 pm.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

Good start to your new series, but the first bit was a bit quik but you already explained that part so keep up the good work


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

ok...i wont be able to read posts from 2:30 to about 5:00  so please make a few or at least one post hopefully like you said at 1:30


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok here's the next post, and an hour earlier than I said I'd post it. Hurray for me!!... And I guess you people too.

	Hinata anxiously thumbed her small parcel as she headed down the street in the direction of Naruto?s home. It wasn?t much but she thought Naruto would like it. Also, this time that she was going to see him she had a reason for going, Tsunade wanted to see her, Naruto, and Sakura. Hinata hadn?t been able to find Sakura so far this morning. She hadn?t returned home last night. Her mother had been a little worried, but Sakura had been refraining from coming home a lot since Sasuke? Maybe Naruto would know where she was.
	Hinata had been spending quite a lot of time with Naruto over the last few months. He had been drifting away from Sakura lately, because of Sasuke, and he had actually sought out Hinata for friendship, and what small comfort she could give. They were friends now, but Hinata still wanted more. She wanted? Just at the thought of it her face grew warm and she had to bite down a grin. _At least I don?t faint *quite* as much as I used to,_ she thought cheerfully as she took the turn around Naruto?s building. Her turn took her right to the foot of the steps leading up to Naruto?s front door. With only brief hesitation and a little more anxious thumbing of her parcel before hand she quickly and quietly started up the steps.
	Naruto rarely locked his front door, especially since Hinata had started to visit him so often. For the rare occasions that he did have to lock his door he?d given Hinata a key to his front door, a fact that made Hinata giddy just when she thought of it. So frowning, and wondering what had made him need to lock his door, she rummaged through her pockets until she found and pulled out the key. She put it in the lock, turned, and began to open the door. As the door swung slowly open Hinata thought she heard someone scrambling about inside. A door swung shut inside and when Hinata saw the who room through the doorway she thought a few hanging clothes looked like they?d just been blown about by a draft, though where it could have come from Hinata didn?t know. However, that didn?t occupy Hinata?s thoughts for very long as something much more interesting was to be seen in the one room apartment.
	?Sakura?? Hinata said feeling confused. Sakura hadn?t looked up from the laces of her right boot, which she was tying, when Hinata opened the door. She was sitting on Naruto?s characteristically unmade, chaotic-looking be. She didn?t even seem to know Hinata was there until Hinata walked into the apartment, shut the door, said again, ?Sakura??
Sakura looked up and actually started at the sight of Hinata. She eyed Hinata in an odd, almost guarded way. After a moment she frowned, shrugged a little, and said in a forced-sounding conversational voice, ?Oh hello Hinata, did you need something??
Hinata frowned as well but politely answered, ?Um, yes. Hokage Tsunade wants to see us.?
Sakura looked up at her again with another frown. ?Us?? She echoed.
?Yes well,? began Hinata anxiously. For some reason being around Sakura right now was making her very uncomfortable. ?She wants you, Naruto, and I to report to her office as soon as possible. I think it?s a mission.?
?A MISSION!? Came Naruto?s voice from the only other door in his apartment, the one to his bathroom. The door burst open and Naruto came exploding out, dressed in his usual orange and black attire. He was grinning, or at least while he looked at Hinata. He glanced at Sakura and then *he* actually blushed and looked away. ?Uh? um? That?s great. We should get over there soon then,? he said, looking surprisingly uncomfortable, considering it was Naruto.
Hinata looked at Naruto for a moment before she remembered her parcel. She gave a small start and then took a small step toward Naruto and extended her hand with the parcel in it out to Naruto. He looked up in surprise at the parcel. It was wrapped in orange paper with a small black bow. He stared at it for a moment for a moment before asking in a perplexed voice, ?What?s this Hinata??
	?Um, well,? began Hinata, unsure of what to say. She squirmed a little and shifted on her feet. ?It?s a gift is all. I found something I thought you might like and so??
?A gift? was all Naruto had needed to hear. He grinned and started to tear at the paper with excitement that made Hinata smile and blush. Once he had torn away the wrapping paper he got even more excited. He thrust the three packages of special ramen she?d found into the air as if it were a trophy and yelled, ?Ramen! All right!? Hinata?s smile broadened to a grin, which she tried and failed to bite down. It just ended up as a bit-lipped smile. Naruto looked down in her and grinned. ?Thanks Hinata. I-.?
?Need to hurry up so that we can get to Tsunade?s office before she gets mad at *me* for us being late?? Suggested Sakura in a surprisingly cool voice. Hinata looked at her and then, seeing her cool expression, looked away. Hinata usually liked Sakura, but now she seemed to be irritated that Hinata was around.
_I wonder why?_
Naruto glanced at Sakura too. ?Actually, I was going to say I love it and I can?t wait to eat it,? replied Naruto in a jokingly casual way that made Hinata giggle a little. Naruto looked back at Hinata and grinned.
?Naruto? We should go though,? Hinata said softly.
Naruto made a comic groan, looked longingly at his new ramen packages, and said finally, ?All right.? He walked over to his table and set the packages down. ?But if we go on a mission I?m definitely taking one of these with me.? That comment made Hinata smile and blush. Sakura just made a noise that made Hinata very much not want to see her expression. Unfortunately Sakura moved between her and Naruto so she had to see it. It certainly wasn?t comforting, to say the least. As if it would lessen Sakura?s livid expression Naruto came between them and but an arm around both of their shoulders. ?Well then, lets go to see old lady Tsunade then!? And with that the left.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

You are all going to *HATE* Sakura after the next post. Just so you know. 

  This is a test. I want to see if I can make smilies bigger.

Nope.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok here's the next scene. Enjoy. I know I did.

	Sakura couldn?t help but scowl as she, Naruto, and sweet loveable Hinata made their way up the steps to Tsunade?s office. _Look at how she holds on to him, as if she has him. She doesn?t though? She doesn?t even know that last night we? Then why is he holding her at all?_ Not wanting Naruto to notice anything she shook off her scowl. A feeble voice in her mind suggested, _He?s probably just being friendly. They?ve always been like that anyway? GAH! They?ve always been like this! What am I suppose to do. I do? *that* with him and he still? GAH!_ Such thoughts ran rapidly through her mind as they made it to the door to Tsunade?s office. Naruto removed from around their shoulders then. _Mine first._ He placed a hand on each doorknob, turned them, and pushed both doors open at once. _Psh,_ thought Sakura, rolling her eyes. _He always has to make an entrance._ Next to her, Hinata?s eyes practically sparkled and she was wearing another of her *adorable* bit lipped smiles. _Psh,_ Sakura thought. _She?s still not prettier than me._
	They walked into the office and almost immediately Tsunade rounded on them, or rather, on Sakura. ?Where have you been!?? She demanded. ?I?ve been waiting for the three of you for-.?
	?Twenty minutes,? offered Hinata softly.
	Tsunade opened her mouth angrily but stopped, and closed it again. In a calmer tone she said, ?Well anyway there?s a mission so listen up.? Naruto stood to attention. Hinata giggled, and Sakura rolled her eyes. ?It seems that Orochimaru?s henchmen have been spotted a lot lately in various parts of various countries. The three of you are going to investigate the sightings one at a time and try to capture and interrogate as many of these henchmen as you can for information about Orochimaru and his whereabouts.?
	?And then we find Orochimaru and kick his-!? Began Naruto.
	?NO!? Tsunade cut him off. ?Once you are done the three of you will return to Konoha and then more capable ninja such as Jiraiya and myself well take as many Jounin as we have in the village, hunt him down, and kill him. The three of you would just get yourselves killed against Orochimaru now.?
	?WHAT!?? Exclaimed Sakura furiously. ?You can?t expect me to let you do that. Sasuke-!?
	?Sasuke?s gone,? said Tsunade coolly. ?His body is just a shell for Orochimaru to use now. You have to let him go.?
	Sakura glared at Tsunade and then at the floor. Tears would begin coming if she didn?t stop soon. She did have to move on. Suddenly she felt a hand on her shoulder. She looked up and saw Naruto looking at her with a serious expression. They looked at each her for a moment before Sakura shook once involuntarily and got a hold of herself.? They turned to look back at Tsunade, who sighed sadly.
	??All right,? she said in a heavy voice. She picked up a folder thick with papers off of her desk. ?This has all of the reports you?ll need to go through and investigate.? She held out the folder and Hinata walked up to take it.
	?I?ll-,? began Sakura, taking a step forward. Hinata took it though and went back to where she had stood before. Sakura noticed that Hinata was avoiding looking at Sakura. _No wonder why,_ said an irritated voice in her mind.
	?You will all need to be familiar with this material, the closet place for investigation is a two day?s journey from her so you can spend that time going over it,? explained Tsunade tiredly. ?You should all leave tomorrow and-.?
	?Um, excuse me Hokage,? interrupted Hinata in an anxious voice. All eyes turned to her now, causing her and her voice to grow even more anxious. ?This mission? It could take-.?
	?Months. That?s right Hinata.? Tsunade nodded slightly. ?I hope the three of you can stand to be with each other for that long.? At that Naruto looked, of course, at Hinata, not Sakura. Hinata looked at Naruto and then blushed and looked away. Sakura just scowled. ?Right then,? said Tsunade when that was done. ?Well the three of you go off and pack and get some rest. You won?t be back for quite some time so anything you might want to do while you?re still here? I?d do it today.?
_Or tonight?_ Thought Sakura as they left the office.

	Back at Naruto?s apartment, after Hinata had already gone home to prepare, Sakura sat on Naruto?s bed again while waiting for him to get done with his shower in the bathroom. Her arms were extended behind her and her hands were open over the sheets. Her legs were hanging over the side of the bed. She didn?t feel any need to go home. Her parents would be notified of her mission, and it didn?t really matter to her if they knew anyway. _Sasuke?_ He fingers clenched with the sheets into a fist and she shook herself angrily. _No! You have to move on! You have to let him go!
	But Sasuke!
	No!_
	The water for the shower stopped running. That was enough. Sakura was able to push that mental battle out of her mind for the time. That was lucky because soon after the water stopped running the bathroom door opened and Naruto came out of the bathroom whistling some tune. Upon seeing Sakura he froze. ?Oh yeah?? He said, probably more to himself than to her.
	?For get I was here?? She asked sweetly. He had thought to put a towel around his waist. Not that she really would have minded if her hadn?t.
	He grinned a little awkwardly and said, ?Yeah, I guess so.? He let out a small, genuine-sounding laugh. ?I guess I haven?t started getting used to having other people here all the time.?
	She smiled and stood up. In a few steps she moved herself so that she was right in front of them. She made sure as much of their bodies touched as she could. She leaned forward and let her lips brush up against his. She kissed him, and put her arms around his neck like before. Well? like the first time. When she pulled back she was lightly brushing the back of his neck with her forefinger again. She adopted a coy smile and said sweetly, ?Well you better start.? With that she kissed him again and dragged him back with her.
_Sasuke?_


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

looks like the roles are set! sakura is the slut and naruto is the pimp! lol although this is something different from what i usally read ive gotta admit i think its better! 

shouldnt you change the thing below to be ++ =


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Naw but this next post will make most of the plot clear. To be honest, all i would need to see the entire plot would be the first four povs. But I can read the first quarter of a book and tell you the ending. And btw that first "Eh, my NaruHina Fan Fic" fan fic was how i really think the last episode will be.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

Well I can tell this is going to be a very intreasting story indeed


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

i no you do...you wrote that in the post..and i still am really looking forward to this next entry


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok here's the next post.

 +  
	?Damn it!? Orochimaru yelled for the hundredth time. ?Why can?t I shut him up!??
_GET OUT OF MY BODY!!!_
It should have worked. Orochimaru?s soul transfer Jutsu had always worked before. Of course he had never transferred to someone with a dark seal before, and certainly never anyone in stage two. But when he had with Sasuke, something went wrong. Rather than expelling Sasuke?s soul and taking over his body, Orochimaru was forced into the dark seal so that his mind only had any dominance in stage two. Even then it was a constant fight for power between him and Uchiha, and Uchiha might actually end up winning. 
The first and only time Uchiha managed to escape stage two with Orochimaru?s soul sealed to it, Orochimaru?s soul was almost completely expelled and destroyed. He had managed to force the body back into stage two at the last second, just in time to save himself. The price was, now if Orochimaru allowed Uchiha to escape stage two for more than about a minute, Orochimaru?s soul and likely the dark seal with him would be expelled and destroyed. Things were not going at all as planned. Orochimaru was in an empty chamber in one of his many hideouts. _The one in the rain country I think? _
_GET OUT!!!_
He still had to move around weekly, just in case. _I had so many wonderful plans. Konoha? Konoha was supposed to have been destroyed. I should have mastered a thousand new techniques. But instead? I?m trapped in a never-ending struggle with Uchiha this body, which a bound myself to for fifty more years rather than three just so I could master all of the techniques. I have mastered no techniques besides the ones I was able to master during the one fight I was able to maintain dominance in. Uchiha might have simply faded away if it weren?t for that Naruto, and Tsunade?s student, the one with pink hair.
__GET OUT!!!_
Thinking of the pink haired girl and Naruto seemed to stir up Uchiha. _I?ll have to avoid that then?_ Orochimaru thought, gritting his teeth and going back to focusing on just maintaining dominance. 
_GET OUT!!!_


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> i no you do...you wrote that in the post..and i still am really looking forward to this next entry


 What did I write in the post?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

you wrote that you thought thats how it was gunna end


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

OOOH Yeah I know. But a lot of people skip right to the story in the forums if it's new and they don't know whether its any good. "Who cares what they think if they're fan fic is shit?" <-- ex


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

I think I can guess the plot of this story, while Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata are out on the mission they run into Orochimaru some stuff happens Sasuke breaks free and gains control of his body once more, Sakura ends up loving Sasuke agian and Naruto and Hinata end up loving eachother, right?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

....maybe....

@HinaJunkie713:
i never skip ahead of what people have written because it something a snobby vain and stuck up person does...no offense to people but...thats my opinion..


----------



## Hiroshi Jiro (Sep 16, 2006)

nice! zNice!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> I think I can guess the plot of this story, while Naruto, Sakura, and Hinata are out on the mission they run into Orochimaru some stuff happens Sasuke breaks free and gains control of his body once more, Sakura ends up loving Sasuke agian and Naruto and Hinata end up loving eachother, right?


 Actually your dead on. But Sakura's gonna be a serious bitch to Naruto though. To Hinata too.



			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> @HinaJunkie713:
> i never skip ahead of what people have written because it something a snobby vain and stuck up person does...no offense to people but...thats my opinion..


If I could help it. I would, not because I care about being snobby or vain or anything. I end up reading one meaningful or foreshadowing sentance, yelling "FUCK" and knowing the rest of the story without thinking about it. It sucks cause I'm never surprised by plot twists anymore.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

yea that happened to me a few times too! lol ...it sucks


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

The thing about fan fics is, its impossible, no too much of a pain to make serious plots for them. I could make an elaborate complex and awesome story worthy of being ripped off by the anime/manga writers (I think I could anyway. I'd really like to get the rights to the pokemon cartoon so I can fix it and end it with the story one of my aliases AAMLJunkie713 set up. But alas, I can't do that.) I could do all of that, but it makes more sense to but that kind of effort into the stories I plan to make money off of, and just write the hell out of simple fan fic plots.

I should really write a book on this stuff and stop wasting thread space on it. 



			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> yea that happened to me a few times too! lol ...it sucks


It happens to me everytime I read/watch/listen/etc (to) a story. =/ It's partly cause I write I think.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Actually your dead on. But Sakura's gonna be a serious bitch to Naruto though. To Hinata too.


That I also could've guessed


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm not even going to try to surprise anyone with this one. Like I said I'm just gonna write the hell out of it.

Ok, I'm gonna try to write a few scenes in a few minutes. I hope to post by 5:30 ish


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

YAY I can't wait


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, here it is. Enjoy.
Hinata swung her pack over her shoulder and slipped her arm through the other strap. She bent down to pick up the snacks she had made. _I hope Naruto likes these too,_ she thought as she stood up again. She had made more of the Naruto shaped rice balls that she knew Naruto liked. Actually, he seemed to like all of the food she had made for him. She hadn?t dared making ramen though. She knew how it was just; she knew he was picky when it came to ramen. What if he didn?t like it? She shrugged, hoping the action would help her ignore the worried feeling that had come with that thought. Glancing around, she determined that there was nothing left for her to do here so quietly she left her room.
Once she was outside of the Hyuuga estate she began to hurry down each street toward Naruto?s apartment. _Maybe I can get there before Sakura this time,_ she wondered hopefully. The thought of beating Sakura in relation to Naruto, it really didn?t matter how, caused Hinata to hurry even faster. Because of this it was only a few minutes before she reached the steps that led up to his front door. She hurried up those too and found that the door was locked again. Hinata rummaged through her pockets again for her key, unlocked the door, and pushed it open.
Naruto sat fully dressed and with a pack on his back where Sakura had sat yesterday staring with a strange expression at the door leading into the bathroom. When he spotted Hinata in the doorway he jumped to his feet. ?Hinata!? He exclaimed, though softly.
?Hello Naruto,? she squeaked, blushing at being greeted by Naruto so excitedly. She walked into the one room apartment and shut the door behind her. _Ha!_ She thought victoriously. _She?s not here!_ ?So Naruto, I guess we?ll have to go and get Sakura then.?
As soon as Hinata said this Naruto?s face actually fell and he glanced nervously at his bathroom door. Just then Hinata noticed water was running like the day before. ?Actually she should be almost done? I hope.? He cringed. ?Man, girls take really long showers.?
_She?s been here long enough to-. What could she possibly-._ Hinata?s frantic thoughts were cut short by the water stopping and then a few seconds later the bathroom door opening and Sakura, thankfully wrapped in a towel, walking out.
?All right,? said Sakura while drying her hair and face with the towel. ?I guess now we should go and find-.? She put down her towel and paused. After a moment she sighed heavily and said, ?Hinata.?
?H-hello Sakura,? stammered Hinata. Something about Sakura?s stare, it was more of a glare really, just made Hinata feel uncomfortable.
?Hey!? Naruto jumped in between them, causing Sakura to eye him with a different, accusing glare. After a second the glare just disappeared and was replaced by a blank but still very cold expression. ?Great?? Said Naruto, who Hinata noticed was sweating a little. Sakura appeared to have noticed to.
?You might want to shed your clothes Naruto,? she suggested with coldness to match her expression.
?I wouldn?t want to make you uncomfortable Sakura,? retorted Naruto with a surprising amount of coolness himself.
?Why would seeing you without clothes bother me Naruto??
?Uh?? Naruto chose not to answer that and instead turned around to look at Hinata. This caused Sakura to adopt an even darker expression. ?So! Hinata! How are you??
?I?m um? fine? Naruto,? replied Hinata feeling increasingly confused and uncomfortable. ?Uh??
	Later, after that unpleasant scene had ended and they had made their way out of the village. They had already been on the road for a most of the day with Naruto in between Sakura and Hinata with Hinata on his right. They had spent all of the time that they had spent talking simply passing uncomfortable or in Sakura?s case cold comments back and forth when Naruto finally said, ?All right lets stop here for the night.?
	?All right,? replied Hinata, turning to look at Naruto.
	?Fine,? was all Sakura that said. She didn?t look at either Hinata or Naruto. In fact, she walked off to the left.
	Naruto was sweating again. He looked at Hinata with a nervous grin, tried to laugh, and said quietly, ?Hey Hinata, can you go make camp? a bit away from here? I need to talk to Sakura but I?ll come help in a sec all right??
	Hinata smiled. ?All right Naruto,? she replied a little cheerily. With that she turned right off the trail and made her way a little off it. She had to go around a large bush pretty early on. Once she had, the first thing she heard was Naruto whisper loudly and angrily to Sakura.
	?Why are you being so mean to her?? He demanded.
	She couldn?t resist. Hinata stayed behind the bush, made the correct hand signed and whispered, ?Byakugan!? and watched and listened.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok it's a little short but I'll be writing more now so, um, enjoy.

PS: That Bitch.

	?Well maybe if you weren?t clearly-,? began Sakura coldly, but Naruto cut her off.
	?Weren?t what? Being friendly?? Naruto demanded angrily. She?s mind friend Sakura. In fact she?s been a better one than you have been. Always moping over Sasuke. I miss him too Sakura. But you have to move on.?
	Sakura actually snarled. ?This is what I get for lying with you twice??
	There was a thump and a gasping sound but Naruto didn?t think too much of it. ?What does that have to do with it? Yeah it was? but?? He growled and gave himself a shake. ?Damnit Sakura! Why are you acting like this??
	Sakura didn?t respond. She was staring at the bushes Hinata had just went around. Finally she frowned guiltily and looked back down at Naruto. ?I?m sorry Naruto. I guess I just got a little jealous is all.?
	?It?s ok Sakura-.? Naruto began soothingly, but her lips covered his lips and he couldn?t say anymore. He was actually shocked out of his state of non-thought during the kiss by a Hinata?s familiar voice in the form of a sob behind him. He pulled away from a suddenly irritated Sakura. He could hear scrambling and more sobbing that gradually got quieter until there was nothing more. ?Oh f-.? There wasn?t time. He raced around the bush and after Hinata.
	Hinata had torn up the earth with her boots quite a bit as she ran so she was pretty easy to follow. Or at least, he was able to follow her to a small round body of water surrounded by boulders embedded into the ground with a waterfall pouring into it. ?Hey?? He said, momentarily lost in memory. He was shocked out of it however by the sound of another one of Hinata?s sobs to his right. He spun around to look for her and almost fell backward as she was sitting on a low boulder less than a foot away. ?Hinata!? He tried to think of something soothing to say, but he wasn?t even sure what was the matter.
_Well it?s really kind of obvious isn?t it?_ Said a voice in his head. _She always did seem to like you an awful lot didn?t she?_
	Not wanting to wait for realization to hit him Naruto just did what felt right. He reached out and put his arms around Hinata. He tried to hug her but at the last moment she looked at him and it became something? else.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok here's the next bit.

?I um, meant to hug you you know.?
	?I know,? whispered Hinata softly. Probably about half an hour had passed since their accidental kiss. It would have been just a brief brush of the lips but Hinata made very clear what was wrong.
_That was better than when Sakura and I?_
They were sitting next to each other on boulders now. They talked a little but mostly just sat in silence for long stretches, this looking to be the beginning of another long stretch.
?I?m sorry,? he said finally. ?I had no idea.?
?I know,? whispered Hinata even more sadly and pathetically.
?You don?t hate me, do you??
Hinata?s face shot up and she looked at him with a shocked and hurt expression. ?Of course not Naruto.? She blushed and looked sadly back at the water. ?I could never hate you.?
?Good.? Naruto said, smiling reassuringly and putting an arm around Hinata?s shoulders and attempting a kiss-free one-armed hug. Hinata just let the side of her head rest on his shoulder. _Good,_ he thought, feeling relieved. _As much as I? I already have to keep the first one from Sakura._
?If she?s what? who you want then-.?
?Eh?? Naruto sighed._ To be honest, if being with Sakura stays like this much longer she really isn?t going to be who I want. It?s just she keeps? We keep? That thing she keeps doing? I can?t help myself. ARG! Damn it!_
?Naruto?? Naruto looked up at Hinata from the leaf he?d been trying to focus on so he didn?t focus on-.
?Yes Hinata?? He asked, squeezing her a little.
?Um well, do you think? If Sakura wasn?t? Do you think-.?
He let out a small soft laughed, leaned toward Hinata and kissed her lightly on the cheek. Immediately a voice in his head screamed. _WHY THE HELL DID YOU JUST-!?
Shut up._


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

->  <-  Hinata Pwns Sakura.  ->  <-


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

> signed and whispered, ?Byakugan!? and watched and listened


.

Why did you have to stop at a cliffhanger like that   
Please finish the scene PLEASE and by the way Sakura is a real bitch lol

 =


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

I think I'm gonna write my own cartoon. 

 Man he wasn't kissing his undying love into Hinata's cheek.  
Trust me. When he does do that, You'll know.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

I didn't mean your last bit I meant the first one but by the time I had wrote my comment you already had 2 more bits, your fast typer 
 =


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

lol im back now! i read posts i agree on the whos pwning who

can you make a cartoon?? or would you write a script for it?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok here's the rest of that scene.  Thanks for reminding me it wasn't done. I almost just moved on. 

	Hinata blushed and giggle a little. After a moment of doing the just adorable things that she did, bit-lipped smiles, pushing her fingers together, and going ?Um,? more than a few times she finally asked quietly, ?Naruto, do you remember this place??
	Naruto frowned, and then looked around the area. Almost instantly he remember what he had realized when he first saw this place, today anyway. ?Yeah! This is where I saw that ultra pretty girl dancing on the water when I was on that bug mission with you, Kiba, and Shino!?
	?That was me.?
	Shocked, Naruto looked down at Hinata. ?What!?? He asked, disbelievingly.
	?That,? she blushed and laughed her sweet, adorable laugh. ?Ultra pretty girl was me. You interrupted my water training for my (damnit I couldn?t find the Japanese name and the English name is worse than what I?m writing now).?
?You mean that really awesome move you saved me, Shino, and Kiba with?? Naruto asked, still disbelievingly.
Hinata looked away from him and blushed an even deeper red. She began pushing her fingers together again. ?Um, well? I wouldn?t say I-.?
?No you so did!? Naruto insisted grinning. She turned and looked at him hopefully so she actually saw it. Of course, seeing it caused he to blush even deeper and look away again.
?Um well, we should probably go back,? she squeaked. ?If Sakura finds us-.?
Naruto finished for her. ?If Sakura finds us all she?ll see is one friend comforting another. If she?s angry about it well then?? He paused then squeezed her a little with the arm he had around her and let his cheek rest on top of her head. _This feels right?_ After a moment he said soothingly, ?Don?t worry about it Hinata.?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> can you make a cartoon?? or would you write a script for it?


I have no idea. I'm trying to figure out how to do it in my immense free time. Cause it's more fun to have figured it out yourself, like my entire skill and style as a writer. I taught *myself* that stuff.

Oh you mean actually make the cartoon. Alas no. I can't draw or digitally create images for shit. And I don't have an artistic partner. =/


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

You are truly a genius if you taught yourself to write like that


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Its so nice to be called a genius out side of my mother trying to tell everyone I have a 176 IQ. >.<


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine is like only 100  T_T


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

You know... you people haven't even seen my writing style/specialty yet, as its fight scenes. I still kind of suck at the kind of scenes I'm writing in this forum.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

Your joking, these scenes don't suck, hell has a better chance of freezing over than these scenes sucking

P.S. I'll be gone for awhile like till nine so cya till then


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

i agree with dannyg


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok this is really short but I had to make Sakura an even bigger bitch. I'm working on the next part of this scene now.


Sakura wanted to scream. She had hoped that letting Hinata catch their conversation and the kiss would get her and Naruto to grow apart, or to hate each other, or something. But of course, no, they were closer now than they had been at the start of all of this. They talked together, without Sakura, all the next day. Actually Naruto *occasionally* tried to bring her into their various conversations, but it was always some topic she had no way of knowing anything about.
?So Sakura, what does Tsunade do to give herself that incredible strength?? Asked Naruto. He was grinning until he saw Sakura?s expression.
_*?WHAT!??*_ Sakura snapped, rounding on Naruto. Naruto shrank and cowered and Sakura went back to her angry thoughts.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

...oh and you did show me that one fighting seen from the book youo were writing..


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

+  =  

 +  = 

that was my last till nine cya guys


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

... again i agree with danny g unless is naruto+sakura+hinata! like what youve decided on

by the way im gunna watch tv for a while so...post if you want (ireally want to read!!) but if you dont wanna you dont have to because im not gunna check until naruto ends on toonami


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

> Your joking, these scenes don't suck, hell has a better chance of freezing over than these scenes sucking





			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> i agree with dannyg


 Oh please go on.  I'm modest most of the time but I like praise. And be specific.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

fine i think its really good becasue naruto plays the pimp with bnoth naruto and hinata and tries to hide it from the 2 of them ... now im gunna watch toonami


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Man, Naruto has no control in his relationship with Sakura in this ff. Even actually some times. And now if he tried to escape it would probably be the same as what would happen in the anime or manga if he peeped on her in a hot spring. "Two times in his youth when jiryaii was beaten to within an inch of his life."



			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> by the way im gunna watch tv for a while so...post if you want (ireally want to read!!) but if you dont wanna you dont have to because im not gunna check until naruto ends on toonami


Good cause this is a long ass scene.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

lol you made mistake! The second one of the times jiraiya was beaten to within an inch of his life was by naruto kyuubi 4 tails....comercial break over! back to television!


----------



## Heero (Sep 16, 2006)

great story man, very well written


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

DAMN RIGHT ITS A GOOD STORY!!!! AND HES GUNNA POST AGAIN FAIRLY SOON!! RIGHT??


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok the long awaited scene that I thought of today when.
Ok If your a guy, you'll enjoy.
PS: Ok, so she's a bitch. But she's a really hot bitch. 

...or maybe I am    :S 

?So we should reach the town in the rain country by early in the evening,? declared Hinata after a brief silence.
?Great!? Exclaimed Naruto. ?And who do I have to beat up for information there??
?Um let me see.? Hinata thumbed through the folder. Naruto moved behind her so that he could look over her shoulder. One of the papers began to get blown away but both Naruto and Hinata caught it, their hands grabbed at the same place though and stayed there for the half minute they *had* to spend placing it neatly back with the rest of the papers. After a second of this Hinata shivered.
?Oh I?m sorry Hinata,? he began.
?No no,? she said hurriedly. ?Your breath it?s just a little-.? A loud, feral growling from behind them cause both of them to start. Not wanting to incur the wrath of his girl friend, Naruto crept back to his spot next to Hinata. ?Um, here it is,? Hinata squeaked after a second.
?It wouldn?t have taken as long if you hadn?t tried to help Naruto,? snarled Sakura. Naruto forced himself not to look back at her. He had to force himself not to say something like, ?But that wouldn?t have been any fun,? by cover his mouth completely. Somehow he just *knew* Sakura would know just that he thought that. It was impossible but still she would know.
?It?s just a few simple sound ninja, no one special or at least no one named. It should be any problem for *you* Naruto.? Naruto grinned and actually blushed a little. Behind them Sakura growled again.
?I take it we?ll be staying in an inn Hinata?? The way Sakura said Hinata had about the same effect on his ears as claws on a chalkboard. Still, he refused to look at her.
Hinata shivered and replied quietly. ?Um, yes-.?
?Good,? said Sakura with a tone Naruto really didn?t like. ?I have plenty of money so we can afford two rooms.?
At this Naruto stopped and almost spun around. He caught himself though and was able to start walking again and catch up to Hinata before Sakura could get a hold of him. ?Uh Sakura, we can?t have one of us sleeping alone. What if they get attacked and need help?? He managed to say, though quietly. _And if I?m not in the same room as Hinata I can?t ?comfort her? if she has a nightmare?_ Here Hinata almost stopped and looked at him. A quick glance told him that her cheeks were pink.
Sakura made a loud frustrated noise. ?FINE!? She said and after that she was silent. For the rest of the day?s walk he and Naruto continued to talk. They continued this until they reached an inn in the town, which they reached early in the evening. They found their room. While Naruto and Hinata unpacked the things they would need Sakura stood over by the door looking at a note on the wall next to it. Finally Naruto got tired of wondering what Sakura was looking at so he walked over and looked at the note for himself. He quickly spotted the part Sakura would have been looking at.
?What is it?? Asked Hinata curiously.
?The bath is a mixed bath,? replied Naruto in an empty voice. He didn?t even need to look at Sakura to see the evil glint in her eye.
?Well I?m filthy,? declared Sakura smugly. ?And Naruto you don?t smell to good yourself.? She glanced back at Hinata. ?You seem all right though Hinata.?
?No she doesn?t!? Exclaimed Naruto anxiously. ?No I was closer she smells terrible.
Now he got to see Sakura?s evil glint and an evil-looking smirk to match. ?Why Naruto that?s a horrible thing to say about a girl.?
?But it?s true!? Declared Hinata with a small smile and a tilt of the head. Naruto closed his eyes and mentally vowed to kiss Hinata when he got the chance. _Kiss Hinata?_
Later, when they were all in their towels in the mixed bath, Naruto leaned back against the stone rim of the pool of hot water. He to put an arm around Hinata?s shoulder and forced himself not to look up at Sakura?s dark expression. He couldn?t see it, but he knew it was there. Still, he got to hear her hiss, ?Careful Naruto. If you don?t keep a hold of that towel the poor girl might faint and have to be given CPR.?
?That wouldn?t be so bad?? Hinata whispered so quietly Naruto could barely hear her. Still, the water around Sakura rippled violently.
_No, that wouldn?t be so bad?_ Naruto shook himself and, rather than saying anything got a better hold of his towel.
It was probably just the fact that the only thing concealing Hinata?s form was a towel but Naruto was finding it quite pleasing to look at. And of course every time he did he got a nasty growl from Sakura. _Honestly I?m surprised she?s letting me be this far from her and this close to Hinata,_ he thought with another glance at Hinata and another growl from Sakura. _She must be planning something,_ he determined finally. Hinata?s cheeks were so pleasantly pink right now. He wasn?t sure if she was blushing or whether it was just the heat. Still it made her just, adorable, but not in a little sister way like he usually thought of her appearance. Ah, what am I doing?
?Naruto I think? I think I?d like to get out,? said Hinata quietly.
?Yeah me too?? Naruto agreed in a dreamy voice. He *really* didn?t want Hinata out of that towel, but he was afraid of what Sakura would do to him if he let himself get caught alone with her almost naked in a hot bath. The two of them made their way over to the steps leading out of the bath. Sakura followed them, or rather, him however and caught him around the waste. Hinata made it out but then paused and looked questioningly at him. _Run!_ He kept saying with his eyes as hard as he could. Somehow Hinata got what he was saying and left the bath area.
Naruto waited for Sakura to start yelling at him or hitting him. _I deserve it don?t I?_ But it didn?t come. Instead, while keeping both hands around Naruto?s waist she swam around him. He realized immediately that she had let her towel fall off her before hand as she made sure their bodies touched as possible. The smooth wet skin of her belly and chest brushed lightly against his as she moved herself in front of him. Once there she let one hand slowly brush up his chest, his neck, until her soft palm was on his cheek. Leaned forward and brushed her lips against his then pressed and kissed him. And that was it.
She pushed him lightly through the water until his back was against the stone rim of the bath. She moved the hand that wasn?t on his cheek and moved it up his chest to rest and squeeze a little at his shoulder. Her leg was against his an moving a little, up, and down. All the while she kissed him. Finally she pulled back a little, just a little, and smiled coyly. She let her hand on his shoulder move back to his waist. She leaned forward again but this time to move her lips close, so close to his ear. ?I promise I won?t faint.?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok now I need to do um... some things.. Including eat and drink cause I haven't really done that today... I have one more scene I want to post today.

But I still may post more.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 16, 2006)

Cool that was a great one right there


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

lol that was kinda funny when she said





> i promise i wont faint


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Damn.
I was hoping for something more like this:
      
=/ I mean that was borderline inappropriate. And it was good. How do I not get (6 smilies above)?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry i did think about doin that becasue i really like this post...by the way...maybe its coincidence but the epsiode with ebisu and jiraiya was just on tv


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

They are the characters who have that kind of smilie. And I know I was watching it.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

by the way...is your next post gunna be out soon ???!? because to be honest....I NEED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     ...seriously tho...please?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Btw do the characters seem too off? I mean they're older, thinking about stuff like, ya know, sex, and have gone through some shit. But is it too much? I mean I shaped Sakura into a bitch by force so that's not meant to be what Sakura would really be like, or at least not over Naruto. But Naruto and Hinata do they work?

Yeah It will be by 10:30 at the latest.

Btw (and this is stupid and I'm totally kidding but) maybe you should think about switching your sn to HinaJunkie713Junkie...

GAAAAAAH! 152 posts and I'm still a frigging genin.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

lol...maybe... jk but can i put you on buddy list?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Forums have buddy lists? o.o But sure if they can.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

buddy list is in user cp

...you never noticed?....oh well..it happens

PLEASE HELP ME BE A GENNIN!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> ...you never noticed?....oh well..it happens


I was never big on forums. I learned to write by roleplaying in chat rooms. I've also seen some things happen in chat rooms that just telling you about in here would get my post blocked. But I was never one for forums. They're just good for fan fiction.
I never think to much about what you can do besides post and play with smilies in chat rooms.
PS: The role playing in chat rooms is why fights are my specialty.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

!!!





			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> PLEASE HELP ME BE A GENNIN!


.................................


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats such a sweet smilie I have to use it.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok back to work!!!
They need to make a 7 dwarves smilie for the people writing these shticks. That or Tsunade at her desk with papers and folders and files piling up.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

well...enjoy your work...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok my house is empty, I can play loud music. I need to party as I work Post by 11 instead.

 :byakuya  :chimpo


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> Sakura is a bitch most of the time to Naruto, and Naruto and Hinata, they deffinatly work.
> 
> P.S. I loved the way you ended the last bit
> "Promise I won't faint", just the perfect thing for Hinata to say in that situation.


Er... um... Sakura said it.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Er... um... Sakura said it.



  woops I guess I read it too fast and... I feel like a dumbass...I told only an I.Q. of a 100 T_T


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 16, 2006)

Lol just found out u made a new one today. YES THANK YOU. I love it. keep on writing before little gren people eat my head.


----------



## secret_toad (Sep 16, 2006)

wow i love this its so detailed i cant wait till its finished


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ok, I'm sorry to say, I won't be able to post the next scene today cause, I can't write it. It's a cutsy Naruto/Hinata scene that parallels a Sakura scene. It's supposed to be as cute and as good as the hot spring was  and it's supposed to be longer. My mind is too tired, I want to watch adult swim and inuyasha and I need more to eat today than just 2 burgers. Sorry but, looks like you'll have to wait. At least you've got a preview.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

shit...now i lose the feeling of specialness from being like..only person reading.....


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

secret_toad said:
			
		

> wow i love this its so detailed i cant wait till its finished


Your in luck I should be able to finish it tomorrow.



			
				92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> shit...now i lose the feeling of specialness from being like..only person reading.....


Well if its any consolation I consider you my most devoted fan cause well, you post more in my threads than I do. (Not really its more like 50% me 45% you 5 percent everyone else.)


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

damn..now theres not gunna be a last post tonight....

@hinajunkie
sweet now im not feeling quite as shitty


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm sorry to say, I won't be able to post the next scene today cause, I can't write it. It's a cutsy Naruto/Hinata scene that parallels a Sakura scene. It's supposed to be as cute and as good as the hot spring was  and it's supposed to be longer. My mind is too tired, I want to watch adult swim and inuyasha and I need more to eat today than just 2 burgers. Sorry but, looks like you'll have to wait. At least you've got a preview.



O well I guess we'll all just have to wait, you can't rush genius right, at least we get a preview tonight


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

Fine I'll just show you the scene after the Naruto/Hinata scene. I already wrote it cause its super short. It pretty much tells you the end of the story though.

*?WHAT!?!?!?!??*
	?The Uchiha kid? He was never completely taken over. Orochimaru has to battle with him constantly just to stay in him,? the sound ninja cringed from his wounds as he said all of this. This pink-chick had nearly put her fist through his chest already. Now, he definitely feared her a lot more than he feared Orochimaru as he was now.
	?So then you mean we could still save him?? Said the pink-haired ninja.
	The sound ninja coughed up a bit of blood. Great, he thought. ?There?s a decent chance he?ll save himself. He?s got fifty years.?
	Sasuke? Up until now, or at least since she yelled, the pink-haired chick had acted almost as if he wasn?t there. Now she rounded on him with a raised fist. ?Where??


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> Im such a low percent


Your kind of one of the people I'm not sure is ever going to post in my thread again.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

ok!! im happy and satisfied now so i can now be patient until tommorow...


----------



## DannyG (Sep 16, 2006)

Same here


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 16, 2006)

why do you say that, i was busy reading Your fanfic lol


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 16, 2006)

@hinajunkie:.:Naruto-Hinata:. was like the only other person besides you and me that posted before i think this division is more like im 43 your 50 .:Naruto-Hinata:. is 2 and everyone else makes up the 5


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 16, 2006)

everytime i read one page i found there was another one to read for a while...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 16, 2006)

OK! Five tall mugs of expresso later I feel reborn and read to keep going. So I'll try to at least start the long NaruHina scene for you guys. I'll at least get to the sound village pov I showed you earlier.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok here's the next post. Or rather the one before that one Sound Ninja pov as well as that sound ninja pov after it. Enjoy, if you're awake.
 
       The next morning Naruto was acting rather strangely. First thing when Hinata had to wake him up to keep him from missing the mission he buried his face in his pillow. ?Hinata?? He groaned. She nudged him again, causing him to start a little and roll over and look up at her. His expression was odd though. He stared up at her like that for a long time. Hinata didn?t want to make him stop. Still, she blushed an ever-bright shade of red as he stared at her. Finally he frowned and said softly, ?Good dream.? After that he sat up and began to get dressed and ready for the day. ?Where?s Sakura?? He asked after a few comfortable moments of silence.
	?Um well,? began Hinata quietly. She was still a little caught up in the look that Naruto had just given her. It was gone from his face now though. Now he?s expression was a serious. ?She left early. She said she something about you deserving a rest after??
	?Right?? Once they finished preparing they left the inn and started walking around the town. ?So what should we do?? He asked finally.
	?Well, I?m not sure.? Hinata pulled out the papers relevant to the sound ninja spotted in this village and began shuffling through them. As she did this she followed Naruto out of the corner of her eye.
After a few minutes of following Naruto and feudally looking through the papers she was forced to look up when Naruto said, ?Hinata, come this way,? and charged in front of and past her.
?Um, slow down Naruto!? Hinata called out, even though she was able to keep pace with Naruto quite easily. He did have a bad habit of blindly rushing into things though, and if he did that it wouldn?t do for her to get caught in it to.
?Can?t!? Replied Naruto with the hint of a smile creeping up his face. They were charging down an alley, and then the next thing she knew they were charging into a large grassy park filled with blooming cherry blossom trees and ponds with ducks. He kept going, deep into what turned out to be a small cherry blossom forest. Just when Hinata to wonder what in the world Naruto was chasing and if he was just trying to get lost away from Sakura he slowed to a stop and turned to face her.
Taken by surprise by this stop Hinata ended up running straight into him. He didn?t fall though. Actually, he didn?t even budge. She blushed, and looked up at him after straightening herself. ?I?m sorry. I-.? She began anxiously.
Naruto smiled and in a soothing voice declared, ?It?s fine, it doesn?t matter.?
?But what were you chas- oh!? Before Hinata could finish asking her question Naruto leaned forward and lightly brushed and pressed his lips against hers? And then she didn?t talk or think very much anymore. Her knees buckled and Naruto had to hold her close to keep her from falling down. She placed her hands lightly on top of his shoulders. Her fingers tightened around folds of his unzipped orange jacket and their bodies were so close? He kissed her for what seemed like hours, days even, and yet when he pulled away she felt is wasn?t enough. As they caught their breath, Hinata had to find some first; they stood there with their faces close. He stared into her eyes the way he had when he woke up. _Naruto?_ Then he kissed her again. She hadn?t gotten enough breath for another like the first but she didn?t care. If she fainted from lack of breathe? It didn?t matter. She was finally getting to kiss Naruto. _I?m kissing Naruto?
_
  
*?WHAT!?!?!?!??*
	?The Uchiha kid? He was never completely taken over. Orochimaru has to battle with him constantly just to stay in him,? the sound ninja cringed from his wounds as he said all of this. This pink-chick had nearly put her fist through his chest already. Now, he definitely feared her a lot more than he feared Orochimaru as he was now.
	?So then you mean we could still save him?? Said the pink-haired ninja.
	The sound ninja coughed up a bit of blood. _Great,_ he thought. ?There?s a decent chance he?ll save himself. He?s got fifty years.?
	"Sasuke?" Up until now, or at least since she yelled, the pink-haired chick had acted almost as if he wasn?t there. Now she rounded on him with a raised fist. ?Where??


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

It's gonna be 2 broken up pieces of the story with the pieces of each broken up piece of the story in between the peices of the other to make each of them last longer. Then they meet and the story ends. Kind of like the plot of the anime... (I'm not familiar enough with the manga to make such comments about it.)


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

sweet!!! i wasnt expecting another post


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok here's tge rest of the NaruHina Scene I cliff-hangered. Enjoy those of you who are awake to read it.

	Naruto pulled away slowly and let his forehead rest lightly against his. He adopted a hopeless expression and looked away from Hinata?s *big* eyes. ?What am I doing?? He asked no one in particular. Still, Hinata answered and actually in a bit of a playful tone.
	?Well, you were just kissing me and?? She laughed a small adorable laugh. ?I was hoping you?d do it again Naruto??
	He looked back at her and smiled lightly. Then he kissed her again. It was only a short kiss this time as he was still short of breath but she clearly enjoyed it all the same. When he pulled away he found her cheeks were scarlet, just her cheeks. It was always cuter when she blushed only in her cheeks. He didn?t really know why. It just was. ?I meant what am I doing with Sakura,? He explained. He smiled again at the hidden glint of smugness in Hinata?s eyes. It was adorable, and most of all he was glad that she didn?t force her smugness down his throat.
	?Well she?s much prettier than I am,? suggested Hinata.
	?Maybe,? acknowledge Naruto. He brushed some of Hinata?s hair out from in front of her cheek where it had fallen to because of the last kiss. ?Still, she?s know where near as adorable as you are.?
	Hinata blushed a deeper scarlet, just in her cheeks thought. _Good?_ ?But do you like that Naruto??
	?I might.? She flashed a bit-lipped smile. She stopped biting her lip though and it became a very pretty smile. ?God, she makes me so misrible. And she?s so mean to you. Even when we?re? when we?re? It just reminds me of how much I like being with you. You?re so sweet and kind. You never try to make me guilty.? He smiled a little broader and gave her another quick kiss. ?I think I love you Hinata.?
Hinata?s very pretty smile became a very pretty grin. Her cheeks practically glowed red and her eyes? _Her eyes?_ She buried her face in Naruto?s chest, he felt a little moisture start to accumulate on his black t-shirt where her face was. ?I think I love you too Naruto?? She whispered.
?I?m glad,? he whispered, bending his face down and kissing the top of Hinata?s head (that just sounds wrong) and then lets his cheek rest where he?d placed the kiss. He squeezed her a little and held her there, a broad smile beginning to form on his face.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

@hinajunkie713: umm werent u 15 yesterday????? if u were then happy birthday


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Btw, I'm not posting anymore tonight. I'm just staying up for feedback and a wonderful craptastic cartoon called Eureka 7 at 1 am. Then I'm gonna pass out on my bed.    :sleepy :sleepy :sleepy


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

> his face down and kissing the top of Hinata?s head (that just sounds wrong)



That was just funny.

But that was a great scene you described perfectly (and no spelling errors) it was one of your best you wrote yet, I can't wait for more


----------



## Shadow Slayer (Sep 17, 2006)

Hm, well I guess..Why can't Narusaku and Naruhina both be happy?

Matt


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> Umm excuse me, dont u mean "Early Morning Posts?"
> 
> Anyway like my new avatar?
> 
> @hinajunkie713: umm werent u 15 yesterday????? if u were then happy birthda



1: who cares about late night/early morning.
2: yeah it's sweet
3: no I've been 16 since may 22



			
				Shadow0fabandit said:
			
		

> Hm, well I guess..Why can't Narusaku and Naruhina both be happy?
> 
> Matt


Um cause, Sakura's only good as Sasuke's girl. And she is so going to kick his ass in the manga, the anime, and all of my fan fics for the trouble he puts her though and the pain he causes her.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Shadow0fabandit said:
			
		

> Hm, well I guess..Why can't Narusaku and Naruhina both be happy?
> 
> Matt



Well Naruhina will be happy and sakura gets sasuke in the end so everyone is happy


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

HA! I remember what I was going to say earlier. In just a day I managed to match the pages of my other thread which took over a week to get to page 7.
Hurray! Let's party again!
  :byakuya  :chimpo


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> 1: who cares about late night/early morning.
> 2: yeah it's sweet
> 3: no I've been 16 since may 22


1. i care lol
2. thanx
3. omg im a loser


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> Well Naruhina will be happy and sakura gets sasuke in the end so everyone is happy


Yup, and Naruto and Sakura will have an uncomfortable and scared relationship for ever and ever after this fan fic.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

you asked my opinion on your posts a while  ago....ill stick with what i usually say:/ / /


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Well I'm going to sleep g'night everyone


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> 1. i care lol
> 2. thanx
> 3. omg im a loser


1: Ok, why?
2: No problem
3: Naw, you were just blind yesterday


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> you asked my opinion on your posts a while  ago....ill stick with what i usually say:/ / /


YEAH! For the wrong post- but YEAH!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

"  +  =  "


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

sweet i gave an actual opinion and got an actual result again for like the billionth time today!!! wow...i feel......stupid..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok I'm out now. I just never have to turn off my computer or log off of the internet.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> sweet i gave an actual opinion and got an actual result again for like the billionth time today!!! wow...i feel......stupid..


Hey don't worry about it. This ->  /  is my response to Hinata blushing but that's cause I'm weird and a bit of a cute fetish... << >>


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> look what i made


*SO...
FUCKING...
AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

u can have it if u want, im not gonna use it


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Naw, I like i but that enthuseasm was just the dr- tiredness talk.     
Just kidding about dr-


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

PARTY TIME! My split threads have caught up to Brant's in pages. Hurray for me!!!
  :byakuya  :chimpo 
I don't have as many posts by different fans. But oh well.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh! I thought of another smilie. It should be one of Sakura punching Naruto and sending him flying. It'd be like the sasukeburn one.

@RasenganChidori: If you don't mind my asking, how old are you?

Ok when this next post tries to be serious but just ends up causing:  ->  -> laugh -> haha -> rotfl -> sarc 
Yeah that's intended.

But I have to wake up, eat, and party a little before I can write. Hopefully I'll post it by noon. Hopefully.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok this Orochimaru Point of view scene is short, the next one in this part of the story (2 scenes away) is Sakura's. That will be longer. For now, the next scene is a NaruHina. Enjoy.

  
Orochimaru tightened his grip of the arm of his chair fearfully, FEARFULLY! There was a powerful intruder working his, or her, way through his hideout, probably toward him. _They had better not reach me,_ he thought. Sasuke had been fairly quiet today so Orochimaru could probably control the body enough to fight for a while? but who knew how long he could maintain control, or what would cause Sasuke to wake.
Suddenly there was much frantic pounding on the iron doors into the chamber he was in. There was a scream, and it stopped. Then there was silence, but only for a moment. Then?
*WHAM!*
The center of the iron doors puffed out toward Orochimaru. The doors broke off of their hinges and went flying a good few feet. Left in the door was the young pink-haired girl, about the same age as his current body. She was hunched very slightly, with her fist still thrust out in front of her, and was panting a little. Orochimaru?s grip of the ends of the arms of his chair tightened again. _Why did it have to be her!?_ Inside him he could feel Sasuke?s soul begin to squirm again.
_Sakura?_


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> woops I guess I read it too fast and... I feel like a dumbass...I told only an I.Q. of a 100 T_T


Don't worry thats normal.



			
				HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Ok when this next post tries to be serious but just ends up causing:  ->  -> laugh -> haha -> rotfl ->
> Yeah that's intended.


Cool. I caused an overlap.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 17, 2006)

WHOA, this is the first fan fic to really get my attention.I LOVE IT!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Damnit, never mind it was just a glitch. 



			
				~Neji_Hyuga~ said:
			
		

> WHOA, this is the first fan fic to really get my attention.I LOVE IT!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


Well with the way I've been doing Naruto/Sakura (without Hinata scenes) it better get your attention. Or at least it better get the attention of your shorts.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Well with the way I've been doing Naruto/Sakura (without Hinata scenes) it better get your attention. Or at least it better get the attention of your shorts.



Well I don't ONLY like it because of um *cough* _the excitement_ I also like it because its not like the hardcore stuff where they make someone get pregnant by accident and all that funky shizznit....izzle. Or completely out of place where I don't understand how that happened.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ah... pregnant.  Yeah I can only stand it when thats done the way I did it in my first Naru Hina. (See the first link in my signiture)



			
				~Neji_Hyuga~ said:
			
		

> Well I don't ONLY like it because of um *cough* _the excitement_ I also like it because its not like the hardcore stuff where they make someone get pregnant by accident and all that funky shizznit....izzle. Or completely out of place where I don't understand how that happened.





> *cough*


I could be completely wrong and crazy about this but most of the people who I've seen write actions that way in forums or chat rooms role play or have seen it happen in chat rooms or forums at least. Again I could be *WAY* off.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok here's the next post. Originally, when I first thought of this scene, it was going to be autumn, in a normal forest, and in the evening with the sky all a bunch of pretty warm colors. This is how it worked out though. And yeah, I know I start a lot of scenes with them this way. It?s just a solid first few lines. Oh, and btw, Naruto?s story at the start of this is in the anime somewhere in the range of Episodes 102 and 107 of the anime. I think it was a filler episode so it probably wouldn?t be in the manga.

       ?So then.? Naruto grinned, remembering the excitement of the mission he was telling Hinata about. He went on with the assistance of animated miming and over the top expressions, just for the effect. ?I stuck out arm at the crack Sasuke made and went: RASENGAN! And the second Hokage?s lightning sword thingy broke. The rain ninja guy was like AH!? He made a shocked and scared face that made Hinata giggle. Making her giggle made it impossible to maintain the expression and forced him to grin again. ?After that I pretty much just kicked his ass.? Hinata giggled again and Naruto actually felt his face get a little warm.
They were sitting on a cherry blossom petal covered hill that was otherwise covered in grass, at the edge of one of a bone-shaped pond. A bridge went over the thinner section of the pond, separating the two larger halves. The railing of the bridge was painted read but from what Naruto could see the rest of it was just slightly stained wood. The pond was also covered in cherry blossom petals, as well as ducks, ducklings, and the occasional butterfly that landed on one of the petals. There were a few red coy fish swimming around in the water, along with a few others that Naruto didn?t know the name of. _This spot it?s?_ he glanced down at Hinata at his left. _It?s nice._
Naruto was leaning back, with his arms stretched out behind him to hold him up. Hinata was sitting fairly straight though. She was so close to him though that most of the right side of her body was against his left. Her cheek was resting lightly against his shoulder and her left hand rested on his chest. Her fingers moved ever so slightly in a way that drew Naruto?s attention in better even better than Sakura when she was? The way it felt to have Hinata clothed leg and foot up against his felt so much better, so much more right than when Sakura?
?Um? Naruto,? Hinata said in her soft, sweet voice. ?What are you going to do? um? with, about Sakura??
Naruto smiled a little. He kissed the top of Hinata?s head again, (it still just sounds so wrong.) just because he liked doing it. ?Well I would never have even considered breaking up with Sakura? after well, you know.? He sighed and tried to squelch the fear boiling up in his stomach. Hinata squirmed and made a sound that told Naruto he was taking to long to explain and because of that he was worrying Hinata. ?She?s probably going to kick my ass when I do though.? He began to shiver but Hinata let out a soft affectionate laugh and buried her face into his black t-shirt a little. That stopped the shiver instantly. _It feels ok too._
After a moment Hinata went back to resting her cheek on his shoulder. ?You?re going to have to make sure that my father likes you? or at least can stand you.? He could hear that masked sadness in her voice as she added, ?I may not be the type of Hyuuga he wants as an heir but he still wouldn?t all me to be with anyone he deems unworthy of, um, being with a Hyuuga.? The last bit ?being with a Hyuuga? came out as a kind of awkward coughed-out sentence. She still sounded sad though so Naruto sat up so that he could put an arm around Hinata without falling backward. He squeezed her a little causing her too look up at him with _those eyes_ just like he?d wanted her to. With that opening her bent his face down, brushed his lips against hers like before and kissed her. When he pulled away she adopted her adorable bit-lipped smile. She briefly adopted a thoughtful expression though and it changed into a normal, but very pretty smile like the one he had seen her flash earlier. Her cheeks were pink, though since they had come here they really hadn?t stopped being pink.
He offered her a reassuring smile and said, ?Don?t worry about it Hinata.?
	Her smile broadened a little. ?Worry about what?? She asked in a dreamy voice.
	Naruto kissed her again. ?Any of it,? he whispered when he pulled back. He only pulled back enough to see her face though. He was still close enough to feel her warm breath. Her white, Hyuuga eyes seemed to be the biggest things in the world to him, but her smile was still the only thing worth looking at. Still smiling, he moved his free hand up to Hinata?s cheek. He stroked her soft skin with his thumb. Once again he kissed her and when he pulled back, still only far enough to see her face, he whispered, ?I love you Hinata.? He really did.

(The last sentance is a tad cliche/corny/whatever. But its a good way to end the scene. It might not be the *best* line, but I couldn't think of what would.)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok, I should be able to finish this fan fic soon, today even. It's only got a few more scenes in it. 2 to 5 actually. Sorry its a short one. I'll probably be back to my other NaruHina by monday. I've got to take a break though from this one for a few minutes though. Plus I think I might have company....

   AH! I just lost like a page of my beautiful off topic nonsense!   
I almost had 200 posts too...


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> I could be completely wrong and crazy about this but most of the people who I've seen write actions that way in forums or chat rooms role play or have seen it happen in chat rooms or forums at least. Again I could be *WAY* off.



WHOA just from that you figured out I roleplay!? Your like....a psychic or something.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

~Neji_Hyuga~ said:
			
		

> WHOA just from that you figured out I roleplay!? Your like....a psychic or something.


I used to role play on battle.net. The starcraft/Diablo/warcraft chatroom.
Of course that was from 4 to 2 years ago. It's how i learned to write and what got me started on my book series and writing fan fiction.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Ok, I should be able to finish this fan fic soon, today even. It's only got a few more scenes in it. 2 to 5 actually. Sorry its a short one. I'll probably be back to my other NaruHina by monday. I've got to take a break though from this one for a few minutes though. Plus I think I might have company....


Hoy, take your time. For me, art can take as long as it wants. I dont know what RasenganChidori, .:Naruto-Hinata:., Neji Hyuga, and the other guys will think though.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

> but very pretty smile like the one he had seen he flash earlier.



A little spelling mistake right there, might wanna fix that but otherwise another great scene, and great job explaining the setting, hell great job explaining everthing, keep up the great writing.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

I would love to make an epic fan fic. That would be like this one but stretched out. But theres only so long I can do the same cutsy NaruHina type of scene and the same  /   type of NaruSakura scene, before its just boring and the same thing over and over. It might not get that way for all of you. But it does for me, and I'm writing it. I need to be interested. =/


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

@HinaJunkie713 I think there should be a fc in your honor, The HinaJunkie713 FF FC, yea that would work


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

That sounds great! an FC! Might be as good (or better) than the Brant Kogasu one but I cant decide ok I will shut up


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> @HinaJunkie713 I think there should be a fc in your honor, The HinaJunkie713 FF FC, yea that would work


That would be pretty cool. But I really wish I had a place to post the scenes for my real story and get fans and praise. I'd just be constantly worried about people stealing my story in some fashion. But I'd write a whole lot more of my real story if I had fans who wanted to read it. =/


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Cool! And oh yea, Congratz, one more post and ur a chuunin!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> That sounds great! an FC! Might be as good (or better) than the Brant Kogasu one but I cant decide ok I will shut up


Hell, I'd join the Brant Kogasu fan club. I don't like the fact that he ended the cutsy chase so early but he managed it really well after the kiss in the hot spring anyway. Also I would LOVE to steal some of the NaruHina scenes up until the kiss in the hot spring. I just wouldn't use them in fan fiction. ~~



			
				Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Cool! And oh yea, Congratz, one more post and ur a chuunin!


I had 196   cry cry cry cry


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey, I just wanted to say that i hate all of you. no seriously i do.


JKS!! i will never stop reading your fanfics no matter what!!!!cuzz its soo good!!!! ownage


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Cool! And oh yea, Congratz, one more post and ur a chuunin!



Never mind, I was wrong there


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Well at least they didn't cut the lead up to Naruto and Sakura's little hot spring adventure. Thats a great scene.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Hell, I'd join the Brant Kogasu fan club. I don't like the fact that he ended the cutsy chase so early but he managed it really well after the kiss in the hot spring anyway. Also I would LOVE to steal some of the NaruHina scenes up until the kiss in the hot spring. I just wouldn't use them in fan fiction. ~~



It *is* hard to put new characters in a fanfic because it might turn out wrong


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

errrr, im pretty lost right now


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> Hey, I just wanted to say that i hate all of you. no seriously i do.
> 
> 
> JKS!! i will never stop reading your fanfics no matter what!!!!cuzz its soo good!!!! ownage



Honestly I'm running out of ideas and well, steam for Naruto Fan Fiction. I'll finish the other NaruHina I wrote and, i dunno, try to make a long complicated storyline with as many characters and thus relationships to make it last so I can go out with a bang but... I may not be doing this too much longer. I really need to get back to my story. (Man I wish I had fans/editors for that again.)


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Im mad at myself for not repping you now, so here it goes!!!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

im a fan!!!!


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> im a fan!!!!



I guess I am too.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> It *is* hard to put new characters in a fanfic because it might turn out wrong


Actually thats a small problem. Its just, cartoons, anime, are simple. There are only a few relationships at a time in each piece of the story. And the way they're done in the cartoon,anime vs how a good ff writer does them in his/her ff are completely different. Also, because these fanfics focus on romance element (which you should never ever ever do in a real story) and there's not usually a lot of filler its hard, almost impossible to make the various romances last and stay interesting. The fact that you can get into the characters head doesn't help.

PS: Romance is generally filler. The only way to make it the central plot is to make the story a soup opera. That's why this never works.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

i have a feeling that all of this is going to be deleted lol...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

> make the story a soup opera


lol a soup opera???soup??lol


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Actually thats a small problem. Its just, cartoons, anime, are simple. There are only a few relationships at a time in each piece of the story. And the way they're done in the cartoon,anime vs how a good ff writer does them in his/her ff are completely different. Also, because these fanfics focus on romance element (which you should never ever ever do in a real story) and there's not usually a lot of filler its hard, almost impossible to make the various romances last and stay interesting. The fact that you can get into the characters head doesn't help.



Heh, sorry. My bad


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> lol a soup opera???soup??lol


You end up having to criss cross romance relationships in every way you can. But with ff you end up stepping on people's toes (well the relationships they like and the ones they think should burn) I'm surprised I haven't gotten more hate mail just for the NaruHina pairing. (Why do people hate that pairing so much?) And I would give myself hate mail for the NaruSakura pairing in this fan fic if I hadn't written it so well. ^.^


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Heh, sorry. My bad


Hey don't apoligize. I'm just crazy good about analyzing and seeing how and where plot/characters can should and will go. yada yada.   I think I'm gonna write an amusing informational book on constructing plot and characters sometime, cause I really know my shit.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

NaruHina is the best and most obvious pairing out there. the only way they wouldnt end up together is if kishimoto or whatever his name is, is a sick person to make here like him so much and then make him turn here down.(longest post ive ever written i think)


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna write an amusing informational book on constructing plot and characters sometime, cause I really know my shit.



That would be a great idea, considering that im just a member of the Bonnin group


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> NaruHina is the best and most obvious pairing out there. the only way they wouldnt end up together is if kishimoto or whatever his name is, is a sick person to make here like him so much and then make him turn here down.(longest post ive ever written i think)


Cartoons don't work that way. I could explain why Sakura has to end up with Sasuke (cause her only purpose in the entire story has to be to save him from himself). Naruto has to end up with Hinata because she always loved him even before he proved he wasn't just a demon and without having to be on his team. Sasuke actually does care for sakura btw cause the scene when she tries to stop him from leaving the village/when she says take me with you then he doesn't take her or stay. If he did she'd just become a way for orochimaru to control Sasuke. "do what i say or she dies" <-ex and there are a thousand other things. Temari will end up with Shikamaru. I know that. I could be way off but Ino's comment to Choiji that he looked good without his fat might mean something... hmmm...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> That would be a great idea, considering that im just a member of the Bonnin group


what's the bonnin group?


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> what's the bonnin group?



Group of ordinary people, just plain old mediocre. So simple


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

who knows lol


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

We wander around ff's gathering ff data from experts, and soon we use it to create a cool new fanfic. It is tha thought that we suck, because "Bonnin" means Sucks, so... to know more information about me, click this link


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok here's the beginning of the next Sakura scene. I'm going to continue at it right away. So um, 'stay tuned'?


Sakura stood there, with her legs braced and her arm outstretched in front of her for a long time. She stared at Sasuke, no, Orochimaru, no, well? She wasn?t sure. This ?level two? thing was supposed to be what Orochimaru was clinging to for life. So then all I have to do is get him out of that? She thought._ Piece of cake._
?I?m surprised you made it this far little girl,? said Orochimaru coolly. Sasuke would never have called her ?little girl.?
?I?m not,? Sakura replied smugly. ?You must seem so weak to your followers. Did only your weakest stay with you??
Orochimaru?s face contorted in rage. ?Little girl, I have power now that-.?
?You have power now yes I know,? she smirked, smugly like before. ?But can you control your body long enough to use it against *me*??
Orochimaru didn?t say anything. His face remained contorted and his fists began to shake. Then, it all stopped. He was still, and then he smiled. ?I think I can?? He replied coolly, and with that he rose smoothly from his chair and walked slowly, comfortably toward her. ?You stand no chance against me Sakura,? he said. Now he was sounding smug. ?You should run. Maybe I won?t catch you in time. Maybe you can get away??
Sakura was about to retort but then she realized, the way he said that. It almost sounded like the one talking had been. _Sasuke?_ She smiled.
Orochimaru frowned and yet partially amused air of his smile never left his face. ?Why are you smiling little girl? Just to survive you?re going to have to harm your beloved Sasuke. Can you do it-? UMPH!? Sakura?s fist collided with his mouth and sent him flying back at into his chair, breaking it and the wall behind it, which he also collided with.
?That?s just fine!? Declared Sakura, cracking her knuckles. ?I?ve been wanting to have a little talk with Sasuke ANYWAY!? She bounded toward Orochimaru. He had been crumpled against the wall but stood shakily back up just in time to be pounded back against it by her fist hitting his cheek again. ?DAMNIT SASUKE!?


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh yea, thanx for the reps!

Speakin of reps Narutohinata likes bad reps so dont blame me !


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

Sweet i cant wait.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Man, you can collect all the data you want, but you're never gonna be able create a great fan fic that focuses the right amount on all relationships, stays interest, and lasts a long time just by reading other peoples posts and advice. Besides the fact that you just need to be experianced at writing, theres just a whole lot more you have to learn to see for youself. I can tell you all the things I notice and can just tell. I could lay out all of my various experiance for you in an easy to understand manor. It still probably wouldn't help you enough so that you could just write it. To a rather large extent you just have to practice, get better, and come up with your own style.

Of course, I've never tried what you talked about doing so what do I know? That's just what I think.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

Your statements confuse me...


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Man, you can collect all the data you want, but you're never gonna be able create a great fan fic that focuses the right amount on all relationships, stays interest, and lasts a long time just by reading other peoples posts and advice. Besides the fact that you just need to be experianced at writing, theres just a whole lot more you have to learn to see for youself. I can tell you all the things I notice and can just tell. I could lay out all of my various experiance for you in an easy to understand manor. It still probably wouldn't help you enough so that you could just write it. To a rather large extent you just have to practice, get better, and come up with your own style.
> 
> Of course, I've never tried what you talked about doing so what do I know? That's just what I think.


I consider that advice, and I will take it! Like I said, I *will* destroy my destiny.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

i missed all the conversations becasue of soccer!...well at least there are some new good posts


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

@hinajunkie ...oh and in the way earlier post you asked my age, im 14


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

everyones posts got deleted off of page 7 i think


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 17, 2006)

Due to your great fan fic, you have inspired me to create my own Naruto Romance Fan Fic.(Don't worry it won't be based off of NaruxHina so I won't be copying). I thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

???damn im not gennin any more!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

...well im not gunna be on until like 5:00 again! my post percent is going down!


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Hard situation on that update! PLus, they still need to call the reinforcements right?


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

~Neji_Hyuga~ said:
			
		

> Due to your great fan fic, you have inspired me to create my own Naruto Romance Fan Fic.(Don't worry it won't be based off of NaruxHina so I won't be copying). I thank you for the inspiration.



Cool! I will be watching (or reading.. meh.)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

~Neji_Hyuga~ said:
			
		

> Due to your great fan fic, you have inspired me to create my own Naruto Romance Fan Fic.(Don't worry it won't be based off of NaruxHina so I won't be copying). I thank you for the inspiration.


I don't care if you spoof me. It's fan fiction. Take what you want.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 17, 2006)

Well since its my first 1, I doubt I'll be making it REAL deep like yours. Probably a short 1 like if it was actually made for the show, it would probably only last for 1 episode.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

my heart just stopped!!!

IM A ROOKIE OMG PRAISE ME


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

This is really an interesting thread i mean every minute there is like 5 posts


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok Since i cut in the middle of a paragraph. There's gonna be some over lap.
Btw, Orochimaru was never important. This scene is supposed to be funny and a little not what would seriously happen, or is it?
Sakura = a total Super Sasuke Slut 


?That?s just fine!? Declared Sakura, cracking her knuckles. ?I?ve been wanting to have a little talk with Sasuke ANYWAY!? She bounded toward Orochimaru. He had been crumpled against the wall but stood shakily back up just in time to be pounded back against it by her fist hitting his cheek again. ?DAMNIT SASUKE! How could you do that to me!?? Orochimaru swerved around the next punch and started to more around the room. ?Oh no you don?t!? She yelled as she rushed after him. ?I wanted to go with you! I wanted to help you! I would have done anything to be with you!? She threw a punch with each sentence. Orochimaru tried to catch them, and he managed it with a few. In the end though he couldn?t and she was just punching him around the room,
?You know if he hadn?t,? began Orochimaru, somehow in a cool voice.
*?I WASN?T TALKING TO YOU YOU BASTARD!?*
She sent an especially chakra-full punch at his cheek after one to his gut, sending him flying into the air all the way across the room where he slammed into the ground. From there he didn?t stir. ?You knocked me out and left. I thought I?d never see you again and then when I did? You were like this! I thought I?d lost you. And because I thought you were gone I settled and I slept with Naruto-!?
?YOU SLEPT WITH NARUTO!?!?!?? In an instant Sasuke jumped to his feet. His body returned to how she remember it. An Orochimaru shaped wispy shadow seeped out of him and then faded away. The dark seal on his neck faded away. ?YOU SLEPT WITH NARUTO!?? He yelled again. ?How could you sleep with-??
?Sasuke!? Sakura rushed at him, wrapped her arms around his neck and kissed him, and then kept kissing him.
He threw his arms around her, and breaking out of her onslaught of kisses he hugged her. ?Thank you Sakura. I can?t eve-.? He jumped to his feet. ?YOU SLEPT WITH NARUTO!?!?!?!? Wait, no?? he frowned thoughtfully, ?No you were just saying that to get me to snap out of it and get control right Sakura? Right??
?Um? well? er?? Sakura looked away. Before she could say more he swooped down, lifted her to her feet and kissed her. FINALLY *he* kissed *her*.
     ?Don?t *ever* tell me,? he said seriously. Then in a much more pleasant tone he asked, ?How can I ever make it up to you?? He asked when he pulled away.
?Well?? began Sakura with one of her coy smiles. ?I can think of something.?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

~Neji_Hyuga~ said:
			
		

> Well since its my first 1, I doubt I'll be making it REAL deep like yours. Probably a short 1 like if it was actually made for the show, it would probably only last for 1 episode.



Have you seen my last Naruto episode proposal fan fic? (See the first link in my signiture)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

HA! I'm back to 10 pages. I win!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

lol i hate sasuke, i wish he dies in the anime


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Sucks for Naruto he aint a pimp anymore, but on the plus side he still has hinata


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Well I'm back


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Well did I miss anything?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

I fixed a paragraph in my last post. Just so you all know.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

yea. a shit load of spam


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> I fixed a paragraph in my last post. Just so you all know.


Did you fix that mistake I pointed out in your other post?


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

I can tell this will have a happy ending (inner kenshin pops out) *OF COURSE IT WILL!*


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> I can tell this will have a happy ending (inner kenshin pops out) *OF COURSE IT WILL!*


I already knew that a long time ago...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

the only way itll be happy is if sasuke dies.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> the only way itll be happy is if sasuke dies.


Unhappy ending for you then. Cause he gets a very happy ending.   Besides, whats the point of a cutsy romance, even if Naruto did kind of cheat on Sakura with Hinata (YEAH! WHO CARES! )  , with an unhappy ending. That'd be no fun.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOO!!!!! excuse me gonna go put deadly parasites in my ears


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

+  = :spwank


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> I already knew that a long time ago...





			
				Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> *OF COURSE IT WILL!*



But of course I will not consider myself to be a SasuSaku fan, but I am a NaruHina fan. I just want Sakura to be single her whole life and become a cat lady, for Sasuke, he must die!


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> But of course I will not consider myself to be a SasuSaku fan, but I am a NaruHina fan. I just want Sakura to be single her whole life and become a cat lady, for Sasuke, he must die!



I agree with you there


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

i dotn really care if sasuke ends up with sakura, actually i wish they do end up and die together.

ps: Sasuke's an emo who went to live on neverland ranch with orochimaru, and Sakura is a slut who loves sasuke cuzz hes an emo.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> i dotn really care if sasuke ends up with sakura, actually i wish they do end up and die together.
> 
> ps: Sasuke's an emo who went to live on neverland ranch with orochimaru, and Sakura is a slut who loves sasuke cuzz hes an emo.



And *that* would be better than what i just said


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> ps: Sasuke's an emo who went to live on neverland ranch with orochimaru, and Sakura is a slut who loves sasuke cuzz hes an emo.



So true, so true


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually I think they're kind of funny and sweet together. I really like the scene where Sakura trys to get Sasuke to stay in Konoha or, if not take her with him. It's definately  and  worthy.
The pairings not nearly as bad as Gaara and Hinata or Neji and Hinata (ew. >.< i*c*st and people still like the idea) I even heard of some Gai and Lee forever stuff. Gross, not that I have any problem with homosexuals. Just... ew.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

I hate homos. they should be crucified


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Actually I think they're kind of funny and sweet together. I really like the scene where Sakura trys to get Sasuke to stay in Konoha or, if not take her with him. It's definately  and  worthy.
> The pairings not nearly as bad as Gaara and Hinata or Neji and Hinata (ew. >.< i*c*st and people still like the idea) I even heard of some Gai and Lee forever stuff. Gross, not that I have any problem with homosexuals. Just... ew.



I'm Homophobic  =   and Hinta and Neji :shrooms they're friken cousins


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok here's the next scene. Again, it's supposed to be funny.

	Naruto and Hinata cautiously and quietly made their way down the hallway in the inn. Hopefully Sakura wasn?t even there but just in case she was they would skip their room for now. Instead they crept toward the bath changing rooms. He wasn?t going to do what he and Sakura had done in this bath._ Unless Hinata wants to?_ He forced down a grin. It was late now. The stars were up and they would be able to see them from the water. _I?m not sure that I?ll be looking at them much though?_ He grinned again but this time he didn?t force it down.
	When Naruto came out of the changing room and into the bath area he found that he was alone. That was, except for Hinata, who was already in the water with her back against the wall. Still grinning a little, he slowly made he was down the steps into the water. He went especially slowly in lowering his towel down into it. Once he was in the water he slowly made his way over toward Hinata. Of course, just as he reached her a door opened behind him. He looked around in time to see Sakura, wrapped in a towel, walking out of the women?s changing room. She just kind of looked at them with a blank stare.
?AH! Sakura!? He yelled fearfully. Quickly he hid behind Hinata. Then the door to the men?s changing room opened and? ?What the-. Orochimaru!? Naruto launched himself into the air at them.
	?WAIT!? Sakura yelled, moving between them. ??I can explain!?
	?Huh?? Said Naruto, falling hard on the water.
	Hinata gasped. ?Naruto!? She squeaked. Confused, Naruto looked around and saw a towel floating next to him.
	?Great,? said Sasuke in a long, dry tone. He was covering his eyes with his hand. ?Now, I?m blind.?

?So, um? I?m really sorry Naruto,? Sakura finally finished. They were back in their room in the inn. Sakura and Sasuke, it was really Sasuke, standing on one side facing Hinata and Naruto standing and facing them on the other.
Naruto just kind of stared at them with his mouth hanging open. Then, without much warning even for him, he dropped to his knees and bent over. ?YES!? He cried suddenly thrusting both fists into the air. Then just as quickly he brought his hands back down and then together. Then he began to very quickly, but loudly whisper: ?ThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyouThankyou!? Sakura growled loudly. "Eek!" Naruto jumped up and hid behind Hinata.
Sasuke laughed.
?Well um,? said Hinata softly. ?I suppose rescuing Sasuke completes our mission.?
?Yeah, I guess so,? agreed Sakura.
Naruto looked back and forth between the two girls for a moment. He let out a relived breath than put an arm around Hinata, causing her to blush. ?Well then I guess we can go back to Konoha,? he declared with a grin that instinctively became an awkward and fearful one when he glanced at Sakura. He laughed uncomfortably then looked at Hinata. ?Hey! Hinata! Come help me with something.? Without waiting for a response he dragged her off with him out of the room, into the small dark courtyard just outside.


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

> Hyugacest ew



not for update!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

There is that scene in episode 148 (the first of the smell bug episodes) where Hinata spins around Neji as she's running out of her home. He says about the equivilent of "The way she moves" So, I can actually see how that might have started...


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

> Hinata gasped. ?Naruto!? She squeaked. Confused, Naruto looked around and saw a towel floating next to him.
> ?Great,? said Sasuke in a long, dry tone. He was covering his eyes with his hand. ?Now, I?m blind.?



That was just damn funny  
Perfect way of bringing in Sasuke


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Yea! Getting close to the end! That means more exctiement! yea!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

By the way I've decided to try to make this a running story. Like I'll continue the story even after this mission to see where it goes. I'm gonna see how long I can make it last.  It'll be good practice for writing the script/screen play for my cartoon I plan on writing a script/screen play for.

Link removed

Link removed

Check out these fake mangas.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

hahahahhahahaha orochimaru


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

FUNNY!!!!!!!!


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> By the way I've decided to try to make this a running story. Like I'll continue the story even after this mission to see where it goes. I'm gonna see how long I can make it last.  It'll be good practice for writing the script/screen play for my cartoon I plan on writing a script/screen play for.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



I lmao, those were just so friken funny


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Its just weird that Hinata can use Edo Tensei


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

wow are u gonna make some fake mangas. that would own sooooo hard


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Its just weird that Hinata can use Edo Tensei



Yea that  was a bit strange


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

yondaimes real name is arashi uzumaki. why dont they know that


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> yondaimes real name is arashi uzumaki. why dont they know that


Most people don't know, most people think he's just the 4th Hokage and just that, most poeple don't know he's naruto's father


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

they are to ignorrant


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok there was absolutely no need for this scene except as a scene transition. But it's adorable, it's hot, and it's awesome. So I'm glad I wrote it.

	He got her out to the center of the courtyard then turned around to look at her and smile. ?What is it Naruto-?? She began. But he brushed his lips against hers, then pressed, and then he kissed her. After that it was hard to remember what words were, let alone what her question was. At some point during the kiss she realized that she had placed her hand low on his shoulder and was slowly moving up, squeezing a little with her fingers. Her other hand found its wait to the back of Naruto?s neck. She held him close to her with it and stroked the back of his neck with her index finger. His arms he had wrapped around her. He held her body close to his and the tips of a few of his fingers just happened to find their way to her skin in the space on her back between her black shirt and slacks. She wasn?t wearing he sweat shirt right then. His fingers felt cool. Her skin tingled and prickled. It felt good. It *all* felt good. Eventually, he had to pull his lips back, if only a little, just so they could breath. His breath felt warm? nice? and he smiled such a warm smile. ?What was that for?? She whispered softly once she had the breath to do so.
	He let out a small, soft laugh. ?It had just been too long since the last time we kissed.? His smile became a small, but very warm grin. He brought one of his arms out from around her, though not the one that?s fingers were touching her skin. Those seemed to stroke her a little back and forth.
_It felt nice?_
With his free hand he brushed some of her hair out from in front of her face. There was really no need. In fact her hair just went back to where it had been before he brushed it aside. She could feel it. And she was just glad that she had gotten to feel him.
_Nice?_
?Naruto?? Hinata whispered. She suddenly grinned and buried her face in his t-shirt in the upper part of his chest and nestled her nose and her cheek against it. On her back, his fingertips seemed to draw cool circles on her skin. She felt him his the top of her head (wrong) again and rest his cheek down where he left the kiss. _Naruto?_


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Well that was interesting


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

NICE scene, good way to transite to the next scene


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

It wud just be frikin funny if Sai pops in the scene


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Um one, I can't draw for shit. Those were from this site:
a list of animals documented as displaying homosexual behaviour.
Check it out it's got great stuff.
Any I didn't know what his first name was but I'm well aware that the forth's Naruto's father. It's obvious just because they look so similar. Also the parallel characterization between the lengendary sannin - team 7 and the teams in between (like Kakashi's team in the manga) is so strong that if you look at it everything's obvious. Jiriyai = Naruto = (skip kakashi cause he = sasuke) the forth and one of kakashi's team mates in the manga Sasuke also = orochimaru and Sakura = tsunade and the girl member of kakashi's team in the manga. that girl like kakashi too. I wonder, did tsunade like orochimaru?


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

She probaly did when they were younger...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

your sig creeps me out kenshin


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Sakura = tsunade and the girl member of kakashi's team in the manga. that girl like kakashi too. I wonder, did tsunade like orochimaru?



You mean Rin?


			
				.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> your sig creeps me out kenshin



Ows? Why?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

> You mean rin?


Maybe, I don't know the manga all that well.

Hey, guys, did anyone else get an angry message from Samatarou telling you to stfu and stick to commenting on the fanfic/posting it.

Cause I like the convo's that happen in my threads... I wonder If there's a way to start your own forum...



			
				Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Ows? Why?



It is a little weird...


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey guys what object really repreasents hinata because I'm trying to make a Hinata sig but I don't know what shapes to use in the background so what repreasents Hinanta?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Its a raven or a Hawk or something. That like the hyuga crest animal.

By the way everyone I'm trying to make a big ass website with forums, fan fics, and original stuff so it's going to be taking some time from posts. It's gonna be shitty simple for months though.


----------



## -{BioShock}- (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> By the way I've decided to try to make this a running story. Like I'll continue the story even after this mission to see where it goes. I'm gonna see how long I can make it last.  It'll be good practice for writing the script/screen play for my cartoon I plan on writing a script/screen play for.
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



Thanks for showing that site, I've always wondered where all these mangas came from. How often to they update that place?


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> It is a little weird...



Weird, yes. But not like 'OMG so scary i wet my pants!' weird.



			
				HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> By the way everyone I'm trying to make a big ass website with forums, fan fics, and original stuff so it's going to be taking some time from posts. It's gonna be shitty simple for months though.



Oh, thats sweet!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Oh, thats sweet!


Its going to take ages to make good though cause I don't have the knowledge or the time to do it in a weekend. =/ But I have a simple blog set up and can make more. That way if they decide to ban me from her for the conversations in my threads. I can just post somewhere else. I hope...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

im back from playing basket ball and here to say yes ur sig is 'OMG so scary i wet my pants' weird.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Look at the Hinata sig I made



Tell me what you think?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

wow. pretty good if i do say so my self


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

There sopposed to be a bird Under Hyuuga and Next to Hanata


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

there is a bird...


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

There I fixed it YAY


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, personally I would have gone with a fancy water background. But ok. Cause even though Naruto isn't one it kind of looks like a fire background. It'd be a good contrast. This works though.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

I can make you one like that if you want, I was doing a tut for that one


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

a tut? What's that?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

im back again... i missed like 3 posts!! and how did Naruto confuse saskue with orochimaru?!?


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> a tut? What's that?


It's a tutorial


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> im back again... i missed like 3 posts!! and how did Naruto confuse saskue with orochimaru?!?


cause Orochimaru stole Sasuke's body?



> It's a tutorial



Oh.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

oh..sorry i hadnt realized yet


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

@.: Hinata-Naruto :. you want to use that sig cause I don't need it


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Btw way, I'd love long detailed to semi-detailed reviews on this fic. I mean, I'm not asking for a page or anything but like, shoot for half of one once?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

I've got a one thread blog at this sight: Sun and Moon: The NaruHina and SasuSaku forums
I just made it today and I may start posting my stuff there, and at linked sights (too or just) cause the administrators of this once are pissed at me. You might have noticed that they deleted 3 pages of spam? Well, I got the heat for that. =/
It's fine though. I like that people spam (that way) in my threads. But "there will be consequences" it pisses them off.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

ewwwww and sakura still likes him     YUCK


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

overall review: i think its a good ff it has a few grammatical errors, and messed up parts but all in all i think its good ...but the "kisses her head"part is kinda gross, if you didnt say it then you should probly clarify that sasuke was taken over bu orochimaru..other than that good job!!!! /  /  /


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

You didn't get from her going _Sasuke..._ whenever she was with Naruto at first that she was wishing he was sasuke the whole time and just using him?


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> I've got a one thread blog at this sight: Sun and Moon: The NaruHina and SasuSaku forums
> I just made it today and I may start posting my stuff there, and at linked sights (too or just) cause the administrators of this once are pissed at me. You might have noticed that they deleted 3 pages of spam? Well, I got the heat for that. =/
> It's fine though. I like that people spam (that way) in my threads. But "there will be consequences" it pisses them off.


Yea I noticed that it skips from 3 to 9  wait nvm


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> overall review: i think its a good ff it has a few grammatical errors, and messed up parts but all in all i think its good ...but the "kisses her head"part is kinda gross, if you didnt say it then you should probly clarify that sasuke was taken over bu orochimaru..other than that good


The entire 4th scene talked about it man,  

*shudder* "consequences"... I wonder if they can ip you in forums...


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

yes they can actually, and i just read it so maybr i skipped a line or two on accident, and i posted on teh blog


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah I saw. I wanted to make a forum like this but I think I was going to have to pay money. =/



> I would like to ask you to please refrain from double or triple posting when not neccessary. Also, I understand you're usually posting in fanfic threads so avoid off-topic discussions, since we already have convo threads for normal discussions. Posting just for the sake of raising your post count or moving to the next rank will will not be tolerated. I feel obligated to at least give you a warning because next time their will be consequences.
> 
> Thanks.


Well I think in a pissing contest, Samatarou and his/her 39,937 posts and his/her Akatsuki rank is gonna win. =/


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

i got the same pm i think they hate us...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

i didnt get one....yet


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

its because me and hinajunkie713 were double posting triple posting and getting off topic alot


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

oh, like were doing now?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah, kinda. I sent a private message back to him.


> Well clearly you have the power here so I'll do my best to obey your rules. I am curious however, is the a problem because of space of the forum, or do you just not like people spamming, or is it something else?



HAHA! -I'm avoiding spamming here.- I'm a chuunin now! I should have gotten here like 9 hours ago but oh well!!  *Forced* 

Maybe we should use im or something for the chatting... Or we can all spam in my blog! It'll be fun!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

how about msn


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

i have yahoo and aim...oops..off topic...so..how about that fan fic?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

I could probably download it.

To late, they're deleting again. Phew, I'm a chuunin again. Or not.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

ih your talking about my post that got deleted im the one who deleted it...it was a double post...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

Offtopic: yea you 2 download it. its really easy to use and its clear

ontopic: really nice fanfic, i think u could do better with the love scenes though   -hint hint- -wink wink-


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

> It's been a long standing rule that spamming in general isn't allowed, because it takes away from the purpose of a thread. If you do want a thread where you're free to post fanfics and want to have off-topic discussions at the same time, then there's always the blender section.
> 
> And most of your posts haven't been deleted but actually merged. For instance, in parts where you double or triple post, their just merged into one post. If you want to add something to the thread just use the "edit" button.
> 
> Thanks for understanding.


I need to add space since this is in quotes so                  ?


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 17, 2006)

Great fanfic Hinajunkie! STAY ON TOPIC!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

> You are Hyuuga Neji confidant, clever and talented.


And you totally have a crush on Naruto. Link removed
What is it with Hyuuga's?


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

Well I'm back agian


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> Well I'm back agian


Are you sure? I'm surprised you haven't at least commented on my last two comments.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> huh?
> And as much as i'd like to write and have ideas for a scene where Naruto and Sakura or Naruto and Hinata swim naked in a hot spring... I'm keeping that one to myself.
> At the very least I'm not posting it on this forum.
> 
> But seriously...



Why don't you just post it on your blog and give us the link


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

offtopic:like my new avatar?

ontopic: i want hot spring scenes with STUFF


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Maybe... But check out my signiture!!!
Nevermind damnit!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey, how do you put a picture from your computer into your signiture?


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

I just made my own site and I'm gona work on it


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Hey, how do you put a picture from your computer into your signiture?



You can't you need a url


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

make a photobucket account at  and u can upload pictures on it then they give u  3 links.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

> You are Hyuuga Neji confidant, clever and talented.
> And you totally have a crush on Naruto. Link removed
> What is it with Hyuuga's?


I just wanted to make sure that the comment was seen.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> make a photobucket account at  and u can upload pictures on it then they give u  3 links.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

u dont see my sig?


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

No I don't see your sig


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

omg. i wonder y


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

What do you think of mine? (I wish I could make it smaller though =/ )


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

You draw that?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

i could make it smaller but it probally wont show up 

can you see it


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

I can make it smaller for you


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

No one wants to comment on my signiture or comment on my theroy that Neji loves Naruto?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

lol neji loving naruto is eww.

lol and kiba wants to destroy shino did u see my image. i made it smaller and i can see it bu tnot sure if u can


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> No one wants to comment on my signiture or comment on my theroy that Neji loves Naruto?



Well I don't think Neji loves Naruto, that wouldn't be right


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> No one wants to comment on my signiture or comment on my theroy that Neji loves Naruto?


Thanks from before. I think I'm just going to quote myself until someone responds. Scary  /


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

so you saw it woot. negative rep me i want more red dots lol


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

Take a look at the bottom the manga shown in this link: ~1

Then there's the episode where neji goes down after beating the spider sound 5 ninja, thinking of Naruto a little too much like Hinata does...

He thinks about Naruto all throughout that fight, about how he "saved him from the darkness" In that thinking Gaara might love Naruto too

Maybe the two of them could join up with Hinata and make a "We love Naruto" fan club.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

LOL OMG NEJINARU LOL GAY HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 17, 2006)

look at my sexy cat 

well i got school tomorrow(FUCKINGASSHOLESCHOOLSUCKSBALLSWHILEBEINGGAY) and im gonna go to bed early tonite good night


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Take a look at the bottom the manga shown in this link: ~1
> 
> Then there's the episode where neji goes down after beating the spider sound 5 ninja, thinking of Naruto a little too much like Hinata does...
> 
> ...


So, NaruNeji, NaruGaara, and Naru Hina. Heh,


----------



## DannyG (Sep 17, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> So, NaruNeji, NaruGaara, and Naru Hina. Heh,



That's just sick   execpt for NaruHina.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

DannyG said:
			
		

> That's just sick   execpt for NaruHina.


I guess you're all a bunch of homophobes.  That's too bad. (I don't have to defend my straightness, I mean I wrote this ff after all. I definately lean toward womenfolk.) Still, too bad. 
I agree that I think it's gross. But there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 17, 2006)

All right, I'm off for now. Laterz.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 17, 2006)

homphobia is bad but idk gayness is still sickening to me...im straight by the way...


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow this is a really good ff... I tip my hat to you sir *gets hat, then tips it*

But I do have a couple of questions though...

Firstly, why is Sakura so out of character? From the beginning, you had more of a disgruntled teenager trying to cope, to a well you know ^.^ It?s not so much that is portrayed as a wh*re and/or b*tch, but the fact you pushed through the story fast without giving more attention to the character transition. It sort of reminded me with Brant?s NaruHina ff where in character relationships changed in an instant in the cave between Naruto and Hinata. I think you commented on that as well though? Uhhh?. Also what happened to the NaruHina ff>? Is it dead ? Anywayz, keep up the good work, Ive been reading yours and Brants material on this forum for a while now and its probably the only reason I registered to the forum.

YOU'RE AWESOME, AND I HOPE YOU WRITE MANY MORE FF's, because you've got quite the knack for it! Here is an e-cookie and some e-milk! 

Oh yea, before i forget I kinda interested why you interested Sasuke/Orochimaru in the mix, because I know you said eariler in the story that they were doing some investigation on one of Orochimaru's henchmen, but WTH Sakura finds Sasuke easily one of the hideouts? GAH?! She must have MAD skills! Anyhow, I found it weird because isn't Sasuke supposed to this 'avenger' hell bent on on killing Itachi so... I dunno..... I hope you elaborate to the reason why Sasuke is there in the next update to the ff...

ANYWAYS, I'm looking forward to the next chapter... YOU ROCK!


-digital_venom


----------



## Dragen (Sep 18, 2006)

digital_venom said:
			
		

> Oh yea, before i forget I kinda interested why you interested Sasuke/Orochimaru in the mix, because I know you said eariler in the story that they were doing some investigation on one of Orochimaru's henchmen, but WTH Sakura finds Sasuke easily one of the hideouts? GAH?! She must have MAD skills! Anyhow, I found it weird because isn't Sasuke supposed to this 'avenger' hell bent on on killing Itachi so... I dunno..... I hope you elaborate to the reason why Sasuke is there in the next update to the ff...
> 
> ANYWAYS, I'm looking forward to the next chapter... YOU ROCK!
> 
> ...



you need to watch further into the Anime and or read the manga to find out.

The FF so far though has been quite good and i have enjoyed reading it very much, can't wait for the next update.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

sup guys. hina's fanfic is more than good.......its GRRRRREAT


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 18, 2006)

attention hina junkie fans his ff has been moved to the following link    register on the site and feel free to spam about whtever and comment and stuff


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

so he wont be posting it here anymore


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 18, 2006)

he had an error so i dont think he can...but all his posts will be in that link


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok, clearly I need to do some explaining. So here it goes. Firstly, the characters are like 18-21 in this thing. They had to be so that I could enter sex into the mix. I described the situations that shaped Sakura in the first post but yeah, I did her kind of badly, sorry. To the rest, man this isn't a serious fan fic. I had/have four goals with it: keep it cute, hot, funny, and otherwise fun. I was never trying to be serious about the whole Orochimaru bit. I just needed Sasuke out of the way, seemingly for real, so I could reasonably have Sakura sleep with Naruto. Well, fairly reasonably.

Also, fan fics develop characters much closer to natural speed than the cartoon's and manga they're based after. (Excluding how I did Sakura and how Brant did Naruto and Hinata) It just can't be helped that it's going to seem a little fast. Also I can write a friggin novel for this. I'm already busy with 13 i actually plan to get paid for, and a cartoon I'm writing. This is *just, practice!* In the form of fan fiction for people's enjoyment.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 18, 2006)

i thought you couldnt log on??


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

In a continued explaination to venom...
Thanks I needed an idea of where to go with him next. This writing spontaniously thing is fing hard to do without crashing and burning. No the other ff isn't dead. I'm just taking a break. In fact before I get too deeply into this one I'm going to write a NaruHina Christmas special cause someone suggested it on this site and I thought it was a great idea. It's going to be soooooo OOC.

And I'm sooo gonna overuse mistletoe...

Oh and rasengan chidori put your sentances from your last two posts into one and delete the other ok? I've got the administration on my ass too badly as it is.

Hey, if you wanna cut down on spamming and triple/double posting in here, and I know we need to make it seem like we are, we might want to try quoting what the person who posted before said in our post just so they can delete theres'.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

hinajunkie is here woot.

amagad post here!!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

I will!! Just, I might not do it today... I kind of want a break.


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 18, 2006)

Dragen said:
			
		

> you need to watch further into the Anime and or read the manga to find out.



Um... yea I have... actually both... that's why I posted. So I'll re-explain what I said just in case you didn't understand or I was to vague. Yes, I KNOW they were able to find the hideouts on two separate occassions.. One with Ero-Sennin and one with the ANBU guy with the abilities of the first. What I was trying to say, is that it is OOC for Sasuke to go with Sakura, because as is character's role an the avenger he had no time to bother with them... and was going to 'OPEN UP A CAN OF WHOOP ASS'... So I don't know if you didn't understand before... or I wasn't making myself clear or something

I hoped this cleared up


-digital_venom


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

Man, this is a cute/hot/funny/otherwise fun/in no way serious fan fic romance.

Light'n up.

Also it's not mentioned yet but Itachi's pretty dead. And yes, I'm aware this was a mistake.


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 18, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Oh, and by the way digital venom...
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!* for the real review. I keep trying to get people to do that, but they don't v.v




YOU ARE MOST WELCOME!!! 
Its rare to see ppl put as much depth and care into their work anymore
 you are indeed worth of praise  



			
				HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> In a continued explaination to venom...
> Thanks I needed an idea of where to go with him next. This writing spontaniously thing is fing hard to do without crashing and burning. No the other ff isn't dead. I'm just taking a break. In fact before I get too deeply into this one I'm going to write a NaruHina Christmas special cause someone suggested it on this site and I thought it was a great idea. It's going to be soooooo OOC.
> 
> And I'm sooo gonna overuse mistletoe...


Sounds interesting...


-digital_venom


Can't wait to read the next update...


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 18, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Man, this is a cute/hot/funny/otherwise fun/in no way serious fan fic romance.
> 
> Light'n up.
> 
> Also it's not mentioned yet but Itachi's pretty dead.



Sorry, bad habits just don't die... I'm very analytical, so I nit pick things alot.. ohs wells

*crawls into corner and DIES*

AND WTF... I learned the most useless thing in the world... light bends around a black hole...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

digital_venom said:
			
		

> Sorry, bad habits just don't die... I'm very analytical, so I nit pick things alot.. ohs wells
> 
> *crawls into corner and DIES*


No you're right on all counts. I don't write serious fan fics much though. I mean, if you want one that tries to make all parts of the story work... I've only found my first fan fic. On my other thread. Other than that you have to just get over it. As to seriously written novel-length writing of mine, I occasionally sample what I have of my own novel serious on my forum (forth link) or I will.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

double poster omg.!!!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAH!! It just froze up and I kept clicking post quick reply. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! My comp keeps freezing too much for me to fix it.


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 18, 2006)

dude chill, I only made a comment not to nark, b*tch or moan. I think you guys are talking my posts way to seriously  

ohs wells serious ff or not. its still *good*... and you're comment above is not corny, well at least I don't think so [by the way you double posted ]... ANYHOOOOO just like my prof told me in first year "life sucks to much to take anything seriously, make sure do what you love and when someone gets in the way... hit em when they're not looking, and if they get back up... run and make sure they don't have a car"

So quit with the familiar small talk and *WRITE, WRITE YOUR LITTLE HEART OUT!* 

-digital_venom


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 18, 2006)

heelloooo again..... there hasnt been a new post but now i know why!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

Of course! Only college students post real reviews. I should have known. Thanks for your reviews.

HEY PEOPLE WHO AREN'T DIGITAL VENOM!!! WRITE REVIEWS LIKE THE ONES HE WRITES!!!


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 18, 2006)

hey i would think that you owe me at least a little thanks after this!...aside from the big thank you i got like a few minutes ago...


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

look in my sig at my goal. cool huh


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

People, I won't be posting today, but I'll at least start the, heh, christmas special tomorrow. And I'll probably add on to this ff. Hopefully my comp will have stopped freezing at this site by then.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

i hope so then you mite get banned for triple posting all the time lol


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 18, 2006)

a little early for christmas... thanksgiving special anyone? GOBBLE GOBBLE?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 18, 2006)

.... people should watch!!!!  Link removed


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 18, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> i hope so then you mite get banned for triple posting all the time lol


Huh? What? Why would you want that?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 18, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Huh? What? Why would you want that?



i said it wrong i meant that u would get banned if u triple posted so i meant i didnt want it to happen


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey, i am back. HinaJunkie sent me a message and I want to make a clear description of my sig, actually, I will send you 'curious guys' a .

It is just some superhero stuff that you dont know of. I dont know how this can be creepy, since even kids watch this show. 


			
				HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> And you totally have a crush on Naruto. here
> What is it with Hyuuga's?


This is a joke, right?

1. I am pure male
2. Anime characters,seriously.
3. Homosexual talk ended a few pages ago dude wtf?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 18, 2006)

hey kenshin i dont know if you noticed but there were alot of posts deleted so it just came back to that page...ok?


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 18, 2006)

meh, oh well. Just checking out on the new fanfic forums it is awesome!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 19, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Hey, i am back. HinaJunkie sent me a message and I want to make a clear description of my sig, actually, I will send you 'curious guys' a .
> 
> It is just some superhero stuff that you dont know of. I dont know how this can be creepy, since even kids watch this show.
> 
> ...



dude. that kid creeps me out he looks.......weird........ like some diseased animal. his head is shaped like......:amazed


----------



## DannyG (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I'm not really a homophobic but I don't excatly support gays, but if two gay people want to get married, hey why the fuck not, if you love eachother get married, gay people or straight and we're getting off topic agian so... how bout Naruto and Hanata great couple right


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG ATHIEST. lol. well i believe in god cuzz how else were we created ooooor how was he created there are alot of doubts so i choose to believe but anyway. gays are disgusting, but if they want to get married i dont care. but if some guy trys to hit on me.... theres a problem.


----------



## DannyG (Sep 19, 2006)

How did we ever even get on the subject gays?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 19, 2006)

.......no comment.....


----------



## DannyG (Sep 19, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> .......no comment.....



okay.....I don't wanna know anymore


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 19, 2006)

i dont honestly know how this started but tis probly a few pages back......


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 19, 2006)

Loyal fans... and fans... please advertise my forum   I don't do enough posting to spread the link around. (It's my forth link in my sig)


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 19, 2006)

hey everyone  got another red block onto my rep  woot. and sure hinajunkie ill try


----------



## DannyG (Sep 19, 2006)

I'll put up a new thread at the ad board


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, sorry guys but, between homework, dental appointments, school and the tiredness that comes with all of that (also my wanting some free time) I won't neccesarily be posting everyday. This weeks just really hectic and I need a break after the 15 pages I wrote for you all (in the form of this ff) last saturday and sunday. Once again, sorry.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 20, 2006)

its cool, take ur time, u deserve it after writing 15 pages


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 20, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> its cool, take ur time, u deserve it after writing 15 pages


Well I better, Those NaruSakura scenes were  but it's really hard to make them that hot without descibing well, sakura after the towel went away. (Notice I didn't have to describe that at all.) That's fucking hard. Especially if you want it just as .

The NaruHina's are hard too. especially when your trying to mix just the right amount of  with just the right amount of 

So, I better deserve a break.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok go ahead  youre right you do deserve it...ive been reading this ff like non-stop


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah, and take the amount of time you spend reading it, multiply by about 7 and thats how long it takes to write it.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 20, 2006)

That depends entirely on how many times its read, whos reading it, how fast they read it, and their attention to detail    take that!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nit picker


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 20, 2006)

...shut up...im really bored so yeah i had nuthin better to say.....but yea like i said go right ahead and take your time on youor posts! im sure everyone can be patient enough to wait


----------



## digital_venom (Sep 20, 2006)

patience is a virtue... plus I doubt you want him to rush it and it turns out to be a short chapter and then you moan cuz you have to wait again for a next update 

hahahah guys check this out my first forum argument 
Link removed

-digital_venom


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok! I have no homework, that I can't blow off til my study hall tomorrow, no appointments, yada yada. I actually have time for my ass to belong to the lot of you like i said it did monday.  
I'll try to start the christmas special  today. I might get to adding on to this one. If I do it'll be way NaruHina and cutsy.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok so, I kind of lied again. I am working on the various fanfics, but it's mostly thinking of where the hell I'm gonna go with them. Plot and stuff...
I will give you a few things to ponder for the christmas ff  though

1. Secret Santa
2. Mistletoe
3. Kankuro the Puppetmaster of Love


----------



## Chojuto (Sep 21, 2006)

HinataJunkie713 you're hella awesome


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 21, 2006)

I want christmas special now  .....oh well... ill just have to wait...lol pupetmaster of love


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have to go to a football game at my school tomorrow with my school's band and then try to turn the 2nd half of it into a date with a girl. So you'l probably have to wait until saturday, unless my homework's light. And even then...


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Sep 21, 2006)

keep up the good work with your fan fiction...I really enjoy reading it...


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 21, 2006)

Wel..as i said earlier we all have patience so we can wait all the time it takes  
...oh and good luck with your date and enjoy what youve got because its never enough until its gone...lol sounds funny giving advice to someone 2 years older


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 21, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> Wel..as i said earlier we all have patience so we can wait all the time it takes
> ...oh and good luck with your date and enjoy what youve got because its never enough until its gone...lol sounds funny giving advice to someone 2 years older



Speak for yourself BITCH, i have no patience whatsoever asshole. J/Ks J/Ks


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, tonight I'm tired  but tomorrow I'll start work on the ffs.
Another preview: well, Kankuro the puppetmaster of love was enough to think about I think

PS: Ok, I was wondering, how cutsy of scenes are the lot of you willing to read in your NaruHina's? // How far/cutsy are the lot of you willing to go?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 23, 2006)

im willing to go cutsey until it gets to the point of repition...then instead of cutsey serious naruhina...but thats my opinion


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

Ok cause I haven't even used my best cutsy stuff yet.  With enough Fan consent I will.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 23, 2006)

alright i gave my consent i wonder will come yo say sumthin next


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey, take my fifth link in my signiture to the NaruHina Christmas FF. It's on my forum too. I warn you the first scene is just one of those kinda boring but necessary scenes. I probably could have written it to make it really well written like the rest of my stuff but I just wrote it to be good enough cause, I'm lazy, haven't written in a week, and whatever I do to the quality of the writing it's still just gonna be a kind of boring necessary scene. The next few will be better.


I guess this is what I get for not posting scenes for a week. No one checks the forum even though I said I'd post saturday...

Well, I just watched episode 201 of Naruto and I realized something. All of the stories plots, including/especially the Naruto and Hinata one are either about to close or are at least going to really move forward with the next few stories. I could explain how I know but... no.


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 23, 2006)

so the fanfic is finished?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

No! No None of my three ff's are finished.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 23, 2006)

cool, i wonder how much people are gonna do that in there sig. if alot do i cud say i created it omg


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 23, 2006)

By the way I'm going to start writing my cartoon idea this weekend. I hope to anyway. I'm only posting it on my forum though (4th link in sig).

Also, I won't be posting anymore scenes for anything until I start getting some comments again. I know people might just not be on today. But just in case...
   Have a nice day.  ..  




guess which one you are...

Oh, and while I'm scaring you (or not, w/e) WRITE REAL FRIGGING REVIEWS!!! Like what Digital Venom does. Cause I'm not posting until I get some real reviews from the lot of you.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 23, 2006)

i gave my true opinion already! like3 or 4 times


----------



## einsteinmasters1 (Sep 24, 2006)

I like this fanfic a lot so please keep posting


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm going to ask this again cause no one responded last time. What would your/everyone's response be if I made this fanfic/a fanfic into a NaruSakura, but more centrally a HinaSasuke?


----------



## DarkFire (Sep 25, 2006)

i'm kinda in favour in naruskua ff right now caus etoo much naruhuna so i think it would be for narusaku plz!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello people


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 26, 2006)

Good job! Wats even harder to write are filler characters. Do you guys have sites on Naruto ff's that have made up characters?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kenshin Himura said:
			
		

> Good job! Wats even harder to write are filler characters. Do you guys have sites on Naruto ff's that have made up characters?


Yeah, that's really true. I mean besides just the character's personality, what they'd say, and their relationships with other characters, you've got to make a decent back story, a conflict, and more. Plus with shows like naruto you either need to give them cool new ninja powers that work in the naruto universe, but how they use them and how Naruto beats them anyway. It's hard. 



			
				Mider T said:
			
		

> Hello people


??? What is it? Don't post things that are completely irrelavent to anything please. I'm the one that gets yelled at for it.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 27, 2006)

come on, whens next up date :'(


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 27, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> come on, whens next up date :'(


Yeah... about that. I kind of scratched my cornea yesterday while working outside and am recovering now. It's already a huge pain in the ass to do homework. I am writing some though, just, not ffs. I'll be able to post the first scene of my cartoon idea soon though. *readies really big bowl to catch flying pieces of salad.* I don't know when I'll post again.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 27, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Yeah... about that. I kind of scratched my cornea yesterday while working outside and am recovering now. It's already a huge pain in the ass to do homework. I am writing some though, just, not ffs. I'll be able to post the first scene of my cartoon idea soon though. *readies really big bowl to catch flying pieces of salad.* I don't know when I'll post again.



i got a question. How the hell did you manage to do that?I know its hurtin like a mother fucker ain it?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 27, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> i got a question. How the hell did you manage to do that?I know its hurtin like a mother fucker ain it?


One, I'm not sure. I was working outside, trying to dislodge a broken branch from my tree. Some lil stuff fell and then there was only pain. Yeah it hurt like a son of a bitch.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 29, 2006)

its not that bad -_-
i got a freakin tiny peice of a fuckin ring in my eye! it scratched it and pemanently affects my vision....but yea it will hurt like hell no matter what you get in ur eye


----------



## chishio-kun (Sep 29, 2006)

oh, finally logged in after a stressful day. I am looking forward to the next update, and since you guys dont have filler ff sites...  RasenganChidori, good sig


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Sep 29, 2006)

my first day back and im already desperate for more....cuz im soooooooooooo booooooooreed....and i like my sig too ty for compliment


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm gonna be working on the NaruHina Fic (link 1 in sig) for a while. Also 
I plan to start some original stuff today.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Sep 30, 2006)

omg quickly plz


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll go as fast as I can get myself to. But seriously, at this point I'm partly only writing these anymore cause you people want to read them. I'd rather just move on to my original stuff. =/


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ok here's the next update. I'm gonna keep moving on tonight cause I got a scene idea. Well 2 ideas for 2 short scenes. But I wanna get them done. Anyway here's the first part of this one.

PS - The 2nd half might be more like 2/3 or 3/4. 

	Later that night Sakura had kicked Hinata and Naruto out of the room and they were forced to get a new one. Naruto paid for one and they settled in bed, one bed, not because Naruto was hoping for anything but because he barely had enough money for a room with one bed. They lay in bed, Naruto in his usual sleeping clothes of a black shirt and orange drawers. Hinata wore a violet, two-piece pair of pajamas. The shirt was long sleeved and buttoned up the front to a plain collar. It felt smooth and soft like silk, coarse next to Naruto’s boring cotton clothes. He only knew by accident, he accidentally sneaked a glance, but the rest of Hinata’s clothes were a much lighter shade of violet than her pajamas. Naruto really didn’t want to think about what color the rest of his would be by now…
	They were very close to each other in the bed, very close. Naruto found he just couldn’t bare to let go of Hinata for more than a minute or two. She was of course quite happy to, well, satisfy Naruto’s need. They had started in separated halves of the bed. Naruto had forced himself to keep his distance incase Hinata was uncomfortable with their sleeping t… with their sharing a… with their situation. Eventually though, after maybe two minutes, he lost the inner struggle to keep his body on his side of the bed and his left foot had snaked over to her right, taking the rest of his body with it. She hadn’t minded that so then the fingers of his left and her right hands came together, then the rest of his left and the right side of her body touched in various places. Not long after that Naruto found himself back near the middle of the bed curled up with Hinata whispering things in her ear and smiling when she couldn’t help but giggle with delight.
          	“Really though, I think it’s adorable. The way you always act, all of it. It’s just so, so…” Naruto frowned and puzzled over his word choice before finally deciding on, “Cute.” He looked back down at Hinata’s face, which was partly buried in his black t-shirt.
	Hinata drew a circle on Naruto’s t-shirt over and over with her finger and softly asked, “And you like that it’s… cute?”
	“No.” Hinata looked up at him so fast that Naruto worried a little that the top of her head would slam into his chin. That was definitely not the kind of touch he wanted from her. Her head missed his chin though. She gazed up with him with the makings of misery painted across her face. He couldn’t help but laugh a little but of course, this made her expression a hundred times more adorably pathetic, which made him grin more. He leaned forward, and slid down a little in the bed. He brushed his lips against Hinata’s and kissed her. He snaked his free arm around her waist, put his hand on the small of her back, and pulled her a little closer to him. His fingers found their way to that spot under the bottom of her shirts. His wandering pinky wanted to go the other direction but it was a little soon to do that so the other fingers just dragged it along and ‘up.’ When Naruto pulled away he left Hinata with a smile and a dreamy expression. He smiled, brought his free hand somewhat reluctantly up from stroking the small of her back and instead stroked her cheek. “I love it.” He said finally in a soft adoring voice. He had a thought and added, “And you.”
	Hinata smiled so broadly that she bit down a little on her lower lip. Her cheeks turned pink and she seemed to have to force herself to return his gaze. “I- _hiccup_!” She jumped, though Naruto couldn’t tell if it was because she hiccupped or because she was shocked by the fact that she had. Either way, she blushed deeper and flashed an embarrassed smile. Naruto didn’t laugh this time. He wanted to. It was adorable but Hinata would have thought silly things anyway and would have been mortified. He did smile though. He kissed her again, though it didn’t last as long this time. When he pulled back he brushed her cheek again.
	“I thought being scared was supposed to make hiccups go away, not cause them,” he said softly.
	“I’m not.”
	“What?”
	“Scared.”
The way Hinata said that word, ‘scared,’ seemed to leave a weird mood about. They didn’t say anything for a little while. They just stared at each other. Naruto would have liked to be able to honestly say that he just gazed into her big, misty eyes because they were the most beautiful things he’d ever seen, but that would have been a lie. In fact, he couldn’t decide which part of her he thought was more beautiful. Her sweet, soft smile… Her light skin, so smooth… She was just beautiful, but not at all the way Sakura was. This was better. He also would have liked to be able to honestly say that he couldn’t easily remember what Sakura looked like just then, but he could. Actually, he probably could have looked down and compared. He didn’t though. He didn’t care. Hinata was perfect as far as he was concerned.
“You know, I’m not really that tired,” observed Naruto after a few moments of their silently gazing at each other. He didn’t look away at all or stop smiling. In fact, he smiled more and brought his arm back to its previous spot around the waist. He had just gotten his fingers back to their spot under her shirt where they stroked the small of her back when Hinata softly and simply replied,
“Neither am I.”
“Hmmm…” Naruto pondered for a time before finally Hinata came up with a suggestion.
“We could take a bath…” She smiled shyly but still didn’t look away. Naruto doubted either of them could.
“A bath huh?” He said, still softly. He kept smiling stroking the small of her back, while he gazed into Hinata’s big, misty eyes.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 1, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Hinata smiled so broadly that *shit* bit down a little on her lower lip.



lol?.............


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> lol?.............


Uh... Oops. It's fixed. Anyway
What? I finally update and nobody says anything//is actually on to read it. Hmph!  

P.S. - .:Naruto-Hinata:. What'd you think?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 1, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> Uh... Oops. It's fixed. Anyway
> What? I finally update and nobody says anything//is actually on to read it. Hmph!
> 
> P.S. - .:Naruto-Hinata:. What'd you think?



ugh sorry bout not saying much last night but i walked home from paradise island(.5-1.5 miles) and i was tired. And i only had a few hours sleep to top it off.

Nice scene, I only saw one grammar error which you corrected. other than that OMG U ROCKZORS.(i dont write real reviews )


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

That's fine. It's just annoying. I don't write for 2 weeks cause of school, girls, and just general exhaustion and suddenly i don't have people checking my threads on an hourly basis. It's my fault, but it's annoying. I'll try to write the next scene today.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok here's the next scene and a little bit of the scene after that as a preview. Enjoy.

P.S. - Sorry it's so short.


“EEEK!” Hinata squealed as the hot water fell on her. While grinning and still shielding her face with one hand she sent splashes back at Naruto. He was already coming around her though and before she could do anything his arms came around her waist.
“Gotcha!” Declared Naruto triumphantly. Hinata squirmed a little but quickly stopped because really, she did want him to let go…  ever… She could tell Naruto was grinning just by his little laugh. He kissed her cheek from behind causing her to blush and bite down a grin.
“You know we have to be careful or else our towels might fall down,” declared Naruto, sounding a little short of breath.
_That wouldn’t be so bad…_ Hinata smiled at the thought. Then of course she blushed furiously and broke into a brief fit of giggles that caused Naruto to give her a small squeeze. They *were* brief though and when they were done Hinata said softly, “Well, um, I’m sure you could control yourself if they did though.” _You don’t have to though…_ That caused yet another blush and giggle fit and earned her another squeeze from Naruto.
“Yeah,” conceded Naruto. They stayed that way for a while. Naruto’s right hand made its way from around her waist up to hers. She was holding both in front of her chest with her right hand on top. His fingers slipped gently over hers, his thumb gently stroking hers, his other fingers stroking in a way that tickled hers a little. “I could,” he whisper, kissing her cheek again. Hinata couldn’t help but bit down a grin and giggle a little. He squeezed her a little with the arm he still had around her waist. They rocked a little in the water, back and forth. Naruto kept stroking her fingers. His face stayed close to her cheek. His breath felt cool next to the steam from the hot spring, and yet it made her feel warmer just the same. There was an odd, pleasant sensation on her skin where his breath touched her. It made the hair on her neck stand up a little. It all felt so nice…
“Naruto…” She whispered, resting her cheek into his arm and smiling.
“You know,” Naruto said softly, turning her around a little so in his arms that she was facing him and annoying her a little by doing so. He gave her a small kiss before going on though so her irritation quickly went away. Somehow during the kiss one of her arms found its way around Naruto’s neck and the hand of her other arm just rested on his shoulder. Naruto’s arms just went back around her waist. “Once we get back to Konoha we might not get to be alone very much.”
Hinata nodded reluctantly and said sadly, “Because of missions…”
“What? Missions?” Naruto actually laughed a little. “No I think I can deal with that problem.” He grinned but Hinata wasn’t so sure.
“How? Naruto?”
Naruto laughed a little mischievously. “I think I can get Granny Tsunade to cut us a break.” He laughed a little longer and then went on more seriously. “But no, I meant because of people. I mean Sakura and Sasuke shouldn’t be any problem. If Sakura even lets him come up for air she still won’t let him out of her sight.”
“Up for air…?”
Naruto glanced down at her and then laughed awkwardly. There was a pause and then he went on. “But I know Kiba will do something. And you mentioned your father-.”
"My father!" Instinctively, well out of a sudden swell of fear in her belly, Hinata became suddenly tense and gripped Naruto's shoulder so hard he actually flinched. "S-sorry!"
"It’s ok,” Naruto declared hurriedly in a pained voice. “What was that about though?”
‘Um, it’s just,” Hinata began nervously, unsure of what to say. “I don’t think my father’s going to approve of our, our, um…”
Once again Naruto laughed. “Aw don’t worry about it,” he said nonchalantly. “I’m sure your dad will love me.”
“But Naruto… I’m not so… He’s very…” Not that Hinata had any idea how to say what she was trying to say but Naruto bent down and kissed her before she could say more.
When Naruto pulled away he only pulled back an inch or so. He smiled reassuringly and whispered, “Don’t worry about it.”
“Ok.”

“AHHHHHHHH!” Naruto screamed as Hinata’s father Hiashi chased him around one of the Hyuuga mansion's training areas.
“DAMN YOU UZAMAKI!! HOW DARE YOU TOUCH MY DAUGHTER!! I’LL KILL YOU!! Hiashi yelled after him.


----------



## Heero (Oct 1, 2006)

> “AHHHHHHHH!” Naruto screamed as Hinata’s father Hiashi chased him around one of the Hyuuga mansion's training areas.
> “DAMN YOU UZAMAKI!! HOW DARE YOU TOUCH MY DAUGHTER!! I’LL KILL YOU!! Hiashi yelled after him.


lol that was good, btw great updates


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok I finally started my original cartoon idea. Take my forth link to my Forum, its in the fan fiction section cause the forum won't let me make a seperate section. It's pretty clear what topic it is from there.


----------



## Kawaii desu ne (Oct 1, 2006)

You make it seem like Sakura is some evil demon (succubus? lol) spawn and that Hinata can do no wrong... neither approach to their characters appeal to me.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

Kawaii desu ne said:
			
		

> You make it seem like Sakura is some evil demon (succubus? lol) spawn and that Hinata can do no wrong... neither approach to their characters appeal to me.


Um, too bad for you then? Cause, in this fic, Sakura is a evil hoe bitch from hell. And besides, Hinata can do no wrong, just as you said, just in general. I actaully think in the anime/manga Sakura's ok. She's pretty damn useless but she's ok. Just in this fic I succombed to the popular idea of Sakura's just another Sasuke slut.


----------



## kyutofukumaki (Oct 1, 2006)

Really nice.  It was worth getting up early for.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

kyutofukumaki said:
			
		

> Really nice.  It was worth getting up early for.


Early? I've been up since 8 am...

AH! Damnit! I just got a negative rep and it nulified half of my good reps.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 1, 2006)

I like your fics, but is it weird I dislike Hinata in this one? She aggravates me.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

I honestly don't understand how people can dislike Hinata. Please explain.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok here's the small scene I previewed with the last one. I still have an idea for where to go next so I'll probably go on. Anyway, enjoy this small bit.


“AHHHHHHHH!” Naruto screamed as Hinata’s father Hiashi chased him around one of the Hyuuga mansion’s training areas.
“DAMN YOU UZAMAKI!! HOW DARE YOU TOUCH MY DAUGHTER!! I’LL KILL YOU!! Hiashi yelled after him.
Meanwhile Hinata sat watching helplessly on a stone bench at the edge of the courtyard. “How long have they been doing this?” Came Neji’s voice from behind her. She jumped a little and looked up. He was leaning over the wooden railing behind the stone bench she sat on. He stared out at Naruto and her father without so much as a glance at her.
“Since this morning when we arrived,” she replied quietly, turning her gaze back to Naruto and her father as they came around for their hundredth lap or so around the training area. “I think things might have gone better if he hadn’t caught us k-… If he hadn’t caught us before we had a chance to explain.” Neji said nothing at first, so Hinata almost forgot he was there. Because of this she started a little when he finally did speak.
“Well, either he’ll catch Naruto and then kill him,” he sounded surprisingly uninterested. “Or Naruto will actually think to leave the mansion to get away and then he can actually escape and you can try again when Hiashi has calmed down and is used to the idea.”
“I suppose…” Said Hinata uncertainly. She glanced up at Neji and found that he was looking at her expectantly. “What?”
“You might want to escape for now too.” He actually smirked a little.
Hinata was going to respond but before she could her father’s frustrated yells caused her too look back at the chaos. “DAMN YOU UZAMAKI!” Naruto had moved up to the roof and was running away there. Her father seemed to consider letting him go but instead decided against it and chased after him.
She felt Neji’s strong, but gentle hand grab her shoulder. “Come on, now would be the best time to escape.” Before she could object, though she wouldn’t have at this point, Neji lifted her from the bench by her arm, and led her quickly off out of the mansion.

(I'll give you another preview.)
Naruto ran as fast as he could for as long as he could, ducking and weaving around people, carts, and Hiashi’s various attempts to kill him. Finally he managed to sneak away somehow. He wasn’t really sure how. Hyuuga eyes should have been able to see through a shadow clone or a replacement Jutsu. He tried them anyway and somehow they worked and he got away. He kept running though and somehow he found himself in the woods outside of Konoha, leaning against a tree and panting. “Wow, I’m so glad I got away from him,” he said once he had the breath. Suddenly he heard leaves rustling and what could have been a footstep in the tree he was leaning against. “Ah! Hiashi!” He said, startled. He jumped back, made a shadow clone, and started to form Rasengan.
“No!” Came a shout from in the tree and Sasuke jumped down. “It’s just me.”


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 1, 2006)

Its not taht I dont like Hinata but I dont know, she seems a little.....Lets just say I'm taking Sakuras point of view.  Nice update.

~Neji has grown on me~


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:
			
		

> Its not taht I dont like Hinata but I dont know, she seems a little.....Lets just say I'm taking Sakuras point of view.  Nice update.
> 
> ~Neji has grown on me~


Um no offense but...
HISSSS
t *Cross* t
 
Sakura is (totally hot, but) scary in this fic. It's awesome but still...
_Scary... oooOOOooo_
I really do want specifics about what's wrong with Hinata in this though.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 1, 2006)

OK OK to be totally honest because I had so much to catch up on I skimmed a lot of this. The ones I read in detail was the one where Naruto Hinata and Sakura go get a mission or whatever. Sakura was being the jelous of Hinata. The way she- well, you described Hinata flirting and giggling with Naruto made me think, "Bitch back of Sakura's boy, GIRL!!!!" B/c I feel bad for Sakura cuz she agaonizing over Sauke and.........

But your right. How can anyone hate Hinata? Its only from what I saw...in detail. but I have been 100 percent reading the updates, really.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 1, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:
			
		

> OK OK to be totally honest because I had so much to catch up on I skimmed a lot of this. The ones I read in detail was the one where Naruto Hinata and Sakura go get a mission or whatever. Sakura was being the jelous of Hinata. The way she- well, you described Hinata flirting and giggling with Naruto made me think, "Bitch back of Sakura's boy, GIRL!!!!" B/c I feel bad for Sakura cuz she agaonizing over Sauke and.........
> 
> But your right. How can anyone hate Hinata? Its only from what I saw...in detail. but I have been 100 percent reading the updates, really.


You could go back and read what you just skimmed?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok I read more and I like more. So wait clear this up for me. In this fic sakura likes Naruto or Sasuke? If you say Naruto, I will dislike Hinata. If you say Sasuke, I will wonder what Kiba will say about Naruto and Hinata's relashonship.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 1, 2006)

ok...now i think i understand whats going on....and you shouldve made naruto do rasengan on sasuke...i know alot of people like him but i just hate that mother F*%$ ^^  but that was a good post....group of posts i mean a few errors tho not too many  and i agree!!! how is it possible to hate hinata?


----------



## Treima (Oct 2, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> I'm going to ask this again cause no one responded last time. What would your/everyone's response be if I made this fanfic/a fanfic into a NaruSakura, but more centrally a HinaSasuke?



I'd be royally pissed at Sausage getting action from Hinata, if you must ask.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 2, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:
			
		

> Ok I read more and I like more. So wait clear this up for me. In this fic sakura likes Naruto or Sasuke? If you say Naruto, I will dislike Hinata. If you say Sasuke, I will wonder what Kiba will say about Naruto and Hinata's relashonship.


Sakura pours/sends bullets of all of her emotional/romantic/and sexual anxe for sasuke at Naruto. She likes Sasuke and just uses Naruto.

Also she's just a really big slut and near the end will look no better than Ino or any other member of the Sasuke Fan club.



			
				Selos said:
			
		

> I'd be royally pissed at Sausage getting action from Hinata, if you must ask.


Who? Sausage? If you'd said Hinata getting action from sausage I might have thought I understood... not why you'd be pissed but w/e. She certainly doesn't want Naruto to leave her a virgin...  So once again, HUH?

RasenganChidori your sig pic doesn't show.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 2, 2006)

i know...its a glitch that showed up like....a day or two ago  
it was and awesome sig too   anyway....update soon please


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeah, about that... I'm gonna start a new fic. I got 2 great ideas, one from someone elses fic style and I'll be giving them the credit they're due once I dish out the first post. I'll actually write the otherone. My other idea was just a funny/ish horror fic of Naruto somehow getting caught in the jutsu the 3rd used on oorchimaru to steal the arms of his stole and losing one/both of the arms of his soul as well. Then the kyuubi gains control of the arms with his soul and tries to kill anyone that gets near Naruto. I think it'd be great.   But I'm not gonna write it.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 3, 2006)

i wonder what that would be like......-imagining-         everyone dies i guess unless he like...does the switching body thing that orochimaru does


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 3, 2006)

havvent posted in a while, lol hiashi is so gay. nice update  and your starting more and havent finished any yet


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, and even before that I have to write a Arashi/Anko that leads into the Naru/Sasu/Hina on team 7, (Kiba/Saku/Shino for those interested). The fic is quickly becoming a Naruto Fanfic Fan fic.

It's gonna be so awesome.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 5, 2006)

I canr wait and look forward to it


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 5, 2006)

Arashi is like...Yondaime right? because i forget stuff...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 5, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:
			
		

> Arashi is like...Yondaime right? because i forget stuff...


Yeah, and yet another anko fic, actually a Anko/Naruto/Sakura/and Hinata team mission to lead to my long as hell ending to the series has been added to and put at the top of fan fiction I'm going to write.


----------



## Vance (Oct 6, 2006)

Is Naruto having "you know what" with Sakura?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 7, 2006)

Kakashi 474 said:
			
		

> Is Naruto having "you know what" with Sakura?



Umm no i dont "know what".Lol j/k im pretty sure he did


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 8, 2006)

can u post when u update cause i wanna noe if their's an update then i'll check the forum


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kakashi 474 said:
			
		

> Is Naruto having "you know what" with Sakura?


... It really would be interesting to put a kid into this mix... It was already looking like it was gonna be a little soup opra ish. a *LITTLE* But actually you meant an affair didn't you? Actually, I have no clue. I've got a hundred freakish ways this can go, and I have an inability to make Hinata suffer more than once in the show. And I can't have Naruto cheat on her without doing something to compensate. I'm just like that. =/



> *Quote Box Just to Draw Attention.* *Would anyone be offended by my writing a / a few lemon//fluff//really naugthy scene(s)? I'd have to post them on my forum only but still. ??? I just want to know how to do it. And It would fit the the anko/naruto/hinata/sakura fic.**Quote Box Just to Draw Attention.*



I'll have posted the start of the new anko/naruto/hinata/sakura ff by tomorrow night at least. Promise.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 8, 2006)

alrite but when u do promise to say it here first so then i go to the forum and check?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 8, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> alrite but when u do promise to say it here first so then i go to the forum and check?


K. It'll be a few scenes into the story though, and I intend the scenes for this to be long like, *at least* twice my usual 2 pagers.

Also just so all of you know I'm switching the new fic around so that Anko's actually Naruto's sister, not his mother. It won't really change much though. It'll just posepone any Lemon/Fluff/Really Naughty Scenes for awhile. Unless I try to write 2 big fics at once. That'd be tough.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kakashi 474 said:
			
		

> Is Naruto having "you know what" with Sakura?


Wow I'm really slow. I thought *that* was obvious. Yeah... Naruto and Sakura had *a lot* of sex. And I think I might actually write the hot spring scene just cause it'd be so fucking *HOT*  .


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 8, 2006)

whoa so did she get penatrated or wht?


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 8, 2006)

OK i just did a lot of catching up and have now one question now: How come in every drama fic Ino is a complete hoe? I mean did she do something to deserve that rep? Or is it the way she dresses?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 8, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> whoa so did she get penatrated or wht?


Ok, the first scene was a lead up to sex. The two mornings where Hinata found Sakura already at Naruto's apartment were morning's post sex. They had sex in the spring. I mean they were swimming naked together in hot water. (Also in this fic they're all in their late teens.) I thought this was REALLY obvious. You people do realize that to be lain/to lay with someone is to have sex with them right? I think thats the term Hinata heard before she freaked out.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 8, 2006)

> that to be lain/to lay with someone


I believe the correct term is "to be laid"


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Ok how old was Kakashi when his team mate obito died and the girl team mate attatched the sharingan eye and how old was he when that girl died?* <- I need an answer to this before I can update any of my fics.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 8, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:
			
		

> I believe the correct term is "to be laid"


That's a modern adaptation. to be laid is slang. To be lain with/to lay with are the ways of saying it in proper english.


----------



## Angel Haiku (Oct 8, 2006)

Ahhhhh!!!!This is so good!!!!!!!!!!I love it!It's so awsome!I can tell this is going to be an awsome story with an awsome ending!You are doing great so far so keep up the good work!I expect a good outcome to your story and I hope you continue on because I love your story!Can't wait to read more!And once again your awsome!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

Angel Haiku said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh!!!!This is so good!!!!!!!!!!I love it!It's so awsome!I can tell this is going to be an awsome story with an awsome ending!You are doing great so far so keep up the good work!I expect a good outcome to your story and I hope you continue on because I love your story!Can't wait to read more!And once again your awsome!


I suppose that means that you'll be wanting more of this one soon... Ok I'll try...
*My Anko/Naru/Hina Series Ending Fanfic:*
[Ryo]_Tokimeki_Memorial_-_01


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 9, 2006)

Awsome so far but i gotta go!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

It's so nice having fans.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 9, 2006)

I've read them all and I need more and don't wait another 10 pages between stories! PLease that will destroy your fans!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:
			
		

> I've read them all and I need more and don't wait another 10 pages between stories! PLease that will destroy your fans!


I'll try to update faster. I was in an "OMG I have more work than I can possibly do for school already! AHHHHHH!" slump and I think I'm out now. But I think my fans are pretty loyal at this point. If they have to, they can wait. It's not a good idea to live for fan fiction anyway.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanky you!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

@Hinajunkie: ill wait as long as it takes checkign everysingle day waiting for your updates. When you make a book tell me the name ill buy it(if its less than $20)

@Chidoriblade: I like your sig with the text lol "must be a girl" oh and the pic with naruto and hinata walking. THAT IS THE BEST HINATA PIC IVE EVER SEEN


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> @Hinajunkie: ill wait as long as it takes checkign everysingle day waiting for your updates. When you make a book tell me the name ill buy it(if its less than $20)


Cool.  



			
				.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> @Chidoriblade: I like your sig with the text lol "must be a girl" oh and the pic with naruto and hinata walking. THAT IS THE BEST HINATA PIC IVE EVER SEEN


You just like that her top wraps around her breasts and that her belly is showing.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 9, 2006)

.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> @Hinajunkie: ill wait as long as it takes checkign everysingle day waiting for your updates. When you make a book tell me the name ill buy it(if its less than $20)


Cool.  



			
				.:Naruto-Hinata:. said:
			
		

> @Chidoriblade: I like your sig with the text lol "must be a girl" oh and the pic with naruto and hinata walking. THAT IS THE BEST HINATA PIC IVE EVER SEEN


You just like that her top wraps around her breasts and that her belly is showing.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 9, 2006)

Oh i get it!


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 9, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:
			
		

> You just like that her top wraps around her breasts and that her belly is showing.



PHSHSHCHSHSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

The forums have ears or eyes w/e lol


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 10, 2006)

lol every1 has fear of mods but even more fear of admins but they are all nice as long as u respect them


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 11, 2006)

itachifire said:
			
		

> lol every1 has fear of mods but even more fear of admins but they are all nice as long as u respect them



I dont fear them becuase ive never disobeyed the forums rules cept this one time i wanted neg rep so i went into a yaoi fanclub then started to tell them they were gay and they should die,which i am extremely sorry for now that i have began to love the forums


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 11, 2006)

they're pretty nice and kinda playful sum1times remebr the time when they flipped our users backwards...that was kool and bTW if u update plz post it here to tell me


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 13, 2006)

wow the admins are really that cool i always thought admins was i dont know strict


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 14, 2006)

strict? Really and BTW hinajunkie updated it?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 14, 2006)

*<----------------------------- YAY GAARA!!*

I might update this today. I think I accidentally took 60 mg of time release speed so. I can only think and work till about 1 am today. So I'll try.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 14, 2006)

itachifire said:


> they're pretty nice and kinda playful sum1times remebr the time when they flipped our users backwards...that was kool and bTW if u update plz post it here to tell me



Huh, they did what?


----------



## dora ♥ (Oct 14, 2006)

That's good


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, I can't wait for the next post of NaruSakuraHina...


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 15, 2006)

yo how you put pics in your sig


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

that is completey irrevlant go to questionand complaints and delete ur post because that's spam BTW hinajunkie they did flip our users backwards in the summer and is there and update yet?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I started a whole new fic, the Anko/Naru/Hina one. But I think I may work a little on this one today or tomorrow. Maybe.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 15, 2006)

awww maybe.....


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok I finished the scene I cut off at. Its really short. Barely a paragraph in collective length. It's funny though and I'm gonna keep working. Think of it as a preview.

“Let go! Let go!” Naruto hissed. Surprisingly Sasuke did let him go.
Sasuke glanced nervously down at Sakura. “Ok, I’m really sorry about this Naruto but…” He formed a few hand seals, muttered something then pushed Naruto in the chest with both hands so hard that Naruto almost fell out of the tree. When he regained his balance to see himself sitting in front of him where Sasuke had been.
“Wait…” Naruto frowned and looked down. It didn’t feel any different, but he was wearing Sasuke’s clothes, and his body. He looked up at Sasuke and squinted darkly. “Oh, you bastard.”
“Sorry man,” said Sasuke just before he kicked Naruto out of the tree.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok, this one's a little short to. It's basically just Sakura's PoV ending that scene. I'm gonna keep working. And I've got the rest of this story figured out so I think I'll end up finishing this one first, with a few breaks most likely.


Sakura had to force herself not to laugh when Sasuke fell out of the tree in front of her and landed face first at her feet. ?Oh? Sasuke?? She could say anymore as she couldn?t think of anything to say that wouldn?t at least make her giggle. Sakura bent down and to help him to his feet but before she could even reach a hand out Sasuke jumped up and shot a glare up into the tree.
?DAMNIT SASUKE!! YOU?LL PAY FOR THIS YOU- uh?? Sakura jumped up right after Sasuke did and had wrapped her arms snuggly around him, just under his arms. She set her chin lightly on the inside of Sasuke?s shoulder, leaving herself just enough room to push her forehead and the tip of her nose against his cheek, his neck, _and maybe I?ll nibble something in a second?_ ?Ah?? Sasuke?s mouth was open slightly. His eyes were closed and his lips were curved in a much more satisfying smile than usual.
?Sasuke?? Sakura whispered playfully. ?Why?d you go? I thought we were having fun? Weren?t you having fun??
?Uh?.?
Sakura giggled a little. ?Come on. Let?s go back.? With that she led him back in the direction she?d come from.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok the next scene is boredline X rated. I'll put it on my forum to avoid administrative problems. So it's your own fault if your eyes lose their virginity. Here's the link.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Oct 15, 2006)

hhmm, I dont know wether to feel sorry for Naruto (in Sasuke's body) or what. He already has Hinata so this should obviously make him unconfortable...
By the way, what was that thing his hand caused? I'm a little slow on things..


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

He went at her swimsuit bottom.

My god I thought this stuff was obvious. What do I have to do, actually write a sex scene?... It would be good to know how I guess. Well actually, that lemon scene... below the belt 'fun' would have been had or close to having been had... Still I could do more. Maybe then people would get that it's sex and not just uber closeness and groping.

By the way rengemaster... you do realize that the pic in your signiture is the subtle part of a line of Naruto hentai pictures right?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Oct 15, 2006)

0.o ....

Shows how stupid I am...

*off to change signature*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok, concerning you considering to writing a sex scene, I dont think that's neccessary. It just that some of us (or probably just me) dont get things right away until we (me) think it over for a few seconds. 
But anywho, I'm loving your work so far.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah that's true. And that last lemon scene is about as uh... close as I need to get. No more posts today I think. It's late and I have a halloween costume to perfect.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 18, 2006)

whoa wow is naruto cheating? lol did saskue learn that move from orochimaru? Oh yea guyz stop wit the duble posting, admins will come in and delete all ur post but just the updates, remember dun spam


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Oct 18, 2006)

This is actually the first time I joined a forum, so would you mind telling me what exactly is a "spam"? from what I see from itachifire's post, it's double posting or something?


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 19, 2006)

Spam is when you post tons of bull shit just to get ur post up also its when u post then post another post instead of edittign your last post


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, I see. Thanks a lot Tanaka, I'll make sure not to do those things. Much appreciated!


----------



## Chidoriblade (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey..... Has anyone read chapter 327 yet...?


----------



## /run name.exe (Oct 20, 2006)

great story, kept me reading and wanting more.  just how good writing is supposed to do.


----------



## ninetailednaruto (Oct 20, 2006)

dont tell menaruto is sasuke for the rest of this fic i know hina gona be mad


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 20, 2006)

Link removed

No the jutsu only lasts a few hours: the rest of that lay, I mean day. I'm gonna give myself just enough time to... well you'll see. There's no way to hint without giving this simple plot away.

I'm not posting till sunday if I even do before next weekend. I got PSATs then homework and then my usual loafing. Weekdays are too packed. I'll try to write sunday.


----------



## InoSakuShine (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been catching up , and now I think I'll finally say, "Good job!" For all the 1000000 chapters I just read. And as for the sex thing, I dont think you have to make it anymore obvious. Really. Innocent minds....


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 20, 2006)

alrite update on sunday! Alrite!!!!!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 21, 2006)

InoSakuShine said:


> I've been catching up , and now I think I'll finally say, "Good job!" For all the 1000000 chapters I just read. And as for the sex thing, I dont think you have to make it anymore obvious. Really. Innocent minds....



Yeah seriously. I don't think I was that Naive when I was 10.

Hey check out this link. It's crazy and weird as hell but it's funny too.
Link removed

In case you’re wondering what I’m doing with my time (I don’t really care if you do but w/e)…

…Here’s my study/reading list.
*Team 8* – Read it. It’s awesome. It’s a NaruHina. Naruto’s put on Hinata, Shino, and Kurenai’s team. Kiba is on Sakura, Sasuke, and Kakashi’s.

*Training for the Job* – It’s a NaruSaku. It lacks any kind of emotion or feeling but it’s well written and interesting.

*The Person I Admire* – This one’s pretty good, but it’s got a lot of really tacky bits and annoyingly overused clichés but otherwise it’s just good. There are a lot of relationships. They’re all done really well.


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 22, 2006)

I read Team 8 too, and I've gotta tell you it's the most hella awesomest stuff you'll ever read if you're a naruhina freak.


----------



## digital_venom (Oct 22, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Yeah seriously. I don't think I was that Naive when I was 10.
> 
> Hey check out this link. It's crazy and weird as hell but it's funny too.
> Link removed
> ...



I've read those fanfics a go a while ago... the last one by Gadalla Rune hasn't updated in ages so I presume its dead


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, Team 8 is awesome, like so awesome. *Gushes*
Ehhem.


----------



## digital_venom (Oct 22, 2006)

yea they're all pretty decent... but I haven't really taken the time to read any new ones because of uni mid-terms and the stress and stupid car giving me a constant headache and the f*cking work... life is *too *troublesome


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

digital_venom said:


> yea they're all pretty decent... but I haven't really taken the time to read any new ones because of uni mid-terms and the stress and stupid car giving me a constant headache and the f*cking work... life is *too *troublesome



Yeah. About the same reasons minus the car trouble are slowing down how fast I dish out updates. It really sucks cause this is about the only type of work I actually like doing.


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 22, 2006)

Life is a bitch sometimes.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

Ok I'm gonna try to work on this some more today but here's the next update. I know it's short. There should be more soon.
Enjoy.

Sakura swatted Sasuke?s hands from the bottom part of her swimsuit and pushed off his chest with her other hand, causing him to let out a pained grunt. The grunt was followed by assorted groans. Sasuke was already wincing but when he sat up it became far more, well, theatrical. ?Ow,? he whined.
?Hmph!? Sakura flashed a smug smirk. ?Well that?s what you get for trying to rush things.? She paused, not sure whether she wanted to say anymore. Finally she decided that she did and in a more sympathetic tone she added, ?Besides, if that?s all we ever do then this is never going to work.?
Sasuke opened his mouth but winced, probably from the pain. He forced himself to talk anyway though. ?That?s all you ever did with m-uh Naruto though.? He winced even worse after saying that. However, he still made himself add. ?Uh, I think you may have broken something.? His voice was actually comical. This was certainly an odd time for Sasuke to be in a good mood. ?Could you-??
?Oh yes, I?m sorry.? Sakura moved back over to him and felt around his bare chest for whatever she had broken. Inner Sakura was screaming. _I broke Sasuke! I broke Sasuke! I can?t believe I broke Sasuke!_ She had broken something, a rib. Sasuke let out a small cry, rather uncharacteristic of him, when she found it. ?Sorry,? she muttered. She formed the proper hand seals for her medical ninjutsu and made to mend the broken but-. ?What??
?Wha-?? Sasuke began to ask. He cut his own question short however. ?Aw?. Thanks Sakura that?s much better.?
?But-.? Sakura frowned in confusion. The rib had healed itself somehow, or it wasn?t broken the second time she found it, when she had gone to mend it.
Sasuke frowned at her. ?What?s wrong Sakura??
Sakura decided not to say anything for now. If the healing power was left over from the dark seal then she didn?t want to make a big fuss about it now. She smiled reassuringly up at him. ?Nothing!? She lied cheerfully. ?Now come on.? With that she dragged him back out into the middle of the pool.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 22, 2006)

hey! whats up guys? i just got on for the first time in a while cuz im watchin the baseball games (cardinals are gunna win)  but ya....im back to read and say nice things so much that your gunna want to be criticised ^^


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

My Anko fic is updated too. Just so everyone knows.


92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> hey! whats up guys? i just got on for the first time in a while cuz im watchin the baseball games (cardinals are gunna win)  but ya....im back to read and say nice things so much that your gunna want to be criticised ^^



Uh... So then start saying stuff? Cause I know you just read/still have a bunch of posts to read.


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 22, 2006)

well fine! iwill start sayin stuff!!  how did sasuke get narutos bodY tho? or is it just henge? other than that its kinda funny that sakura doesent realize that its naruto cuz of personality


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 22, 2006)

I'll be going into that in a few posts when I get to Sasuke's point of view. Trust me. He is *not* going to have a good time. Anyway it's a timed henge that has to time out. You can't just turn it off. I'm treating it a lot like that one mission naruto, kiba, and hinata when on in the anime.


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 22, 2006)

YAY Finally an update!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 23, 2006)

I started a new fic. Don't worry I won't slow down the writing of my other fics. My Kyuubi Fic:
Best Quote


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 24, 2006)

alrite an update!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 24, 2006)

YEAH  Now how about some reviews or at least relavent comments or a won't bother posting anymore. A "That was good" would be better than "Yay an update." I get nothing from that.

Haha! My screen name is reborn!  And it only took 3 hours to decide on and set up everything.


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm sorry if me "YAY an update" offended you. Well anyways, I'm not much of a good review writer (unless it's for video games) but here it goes anyway (though i don't have much to say) I thought your update was great! I like how you added inner sakura's thoughts, and the way you described Sasuke getting hurt from Sakura pushing him, and Sasuke's rib healing himself makes the plot waaay more interesting, so overall, a hella good update as usual   (though I'm not that much of a good reviewer so it might be a crappy review)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 24, 2006)

nintendofreak said:


> I'm sorry if me "YAY an update" offended you. Well anyways, I'm not much of a good review writer (unless it's for video games) but here it goes anyway (though i don't have much to say) I thought your update was great! I like how you added inner sakura's thoughts, and the way you described Sasuke getting hurt from Sakura pushing him, and Sasuke's rib healing himself makes the plot waaay more interesting, so overall, a hella good update as usual   (though I'm not that much of a good reviewer so it might be a crappy review)



Uh... Did you miss Sasuke switching places with Naruto?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 24, 2006)

lol he/she probly did miss it! but ya.....i dont like the way my rating system goes......


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice update man, i liked it but i also need more. NICE HINATA PICIN UR SIG OH EM GE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 24, 2006)

Tanaka Ichiro said:


> Nice update man, i liked it but i also need more. NICE HINATA PICIN UR SIG OH EM GE!!!!!!!!!



EM GE? Huh? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 24, 2006)

he said oh em gee!!! sound it out!!! =omg


----------



## Chojuto (Oct 24, 2006)

Damnit I'm so stupid I should neg rep myself   (I'm a guy by the way)


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 24, 2006)

don cry bout it! your not that stupid! lol


----------



## Stalin (Oct 24, 2006)

narasakurahina all the way


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 25, 2006)

92RASENGANCHIDORI92 said:


> lol he/she probly did miss it! but ya.....i dont like the way my rating system goes......



Rating system? Huh? What rating system?


----------



## 92RASENGANCHIDORI92 (Oct 26, 2006)

yes rating system.....dun ask.....complications....


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 26, 2006)

do u mean the rep system and uh ur updates are all bout romance i was just wondering some plot to it maybe?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 27, 2006)

itachifire said:


> do u mean the rep system and uh ur updates are all bout romance i was just wondering some plot to it maybe?



This one's a cheesy hot sweet romance that was never meant to be thicker in the plot area. The NaruHinaGaara is right about to get thicker. The Christmas, well it'll just be a romance. The Anko fic will be the thinkest of them all. The kyuubi... well you'll see. But yeah, I'm a Romance Junkie.



digital_venom said:


> I've read those fanfics a go a while ago... the last one by Gadalla Rune hasn't updated in ages so I presume its dead



I wouldn't be surprised if they couldn't think of a way to continue. I mean when you make the main characters that godly, it's usually as the story ends. It's really hard to work with god-like characters without making the bad guys rediculously strong. Hinata would have no trouble kicking Itachi's ass in that fic.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 28, 2006)

hinajunkie ur link to ur forum dsn work for me and also did u update there?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Oct 29, 2006)

itachifire said:


> hinajunkie ur link to ur forum dsn work for me and also did u update there?



Nah, it's like a month behind. It's where you'll find any lemon scenes I write, and Hinata's gonna have a lemon dream in my anko fic btw.

P.S. - It works for me.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 2, 2006)

hey hina i was wondering if u updated yet


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 3, 2006)

itachifire said:


> hey hina i was wondering if u updated yet



I updated the NaruHinaGaara and the Anko fic. Until more people comment on those updates I'm not updating shit. It shouldn't take a week to get comments, not how my threads tend to run.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm finally back!!!! Now to catch up!!!


----------



## des_butterfly (Nov 3, 2006)

You're being misleading in your title.

This isn't a NaruSakuHina fic at all.  It's NaruSaku and NaruHina.  Please label things correctly.  I wanted to see a NaruSakuHina fic and was disappointed.

Also, I think making Sakura into a bitch and ruining her characterization just to throw Naruto and Hinata together is really weak.  I love NaruHina, but Sakura-bashing NaruHina fans ruin the pairing for everybody.


----------



## Tanaka Ichiro (Nov 3, 2006)

WOAH whats up. its  been a while and i know you miss me but yeah. what sup? im gonan go check otu ur other fics right now so brb :


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey, i have been meaning to post in this topic for ages, i've been following the updates since i joined but i just read the posts then forget to update .
Anyways i like the fanfic. And seeing as i have yet to make a comment i can't look stupid by asking simple easy to answer questions because they have all been done.   No hard feelings to those who did, after all you saved me from looking like an idiot. I like the fact you had them visit a place they had been in the series 'waterfall place' and how the romance between Hinata and naruto started off with just them smiling at eachother gently and them turning into something more. My only complaint was how quick Sakura turned from 'depressed' to bitch but i understand you can't make the story 100 chaps long just to get that transition done to everybody's liking. 

Congrats and well done  



des_butterfly said:


> You're being misleading in your title.
> 
> This isn't a NaruSakuHina fic at all.  It's NaruSaku and NaruHina.  Please label things correctly.  I wanted to see a NaruSakuHina fic and was disappointed.
> 
> Also, I think making Sakura into a bitch and ruining her characterization just to throw Naruto and Hinata together is really weak.  I love NaruHina, but Sakura-bashing NaruHina fans ruin the pairing for everybody.



Calm down butterfly, this is a fanfic and so can be done in whatever way the author wants to do it. And i don't think the title was misleading that much. It says exactly what the story is. A Naruto, Sakura and Hinata love triangle.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 5, 2006)

des_butterfly said:


> You're being misleading in your title.
> 
> This isn't a NaruSakuHina fic at all.  It's NaruSaku and NaruHina.  Please label things correctly.  I wanted to see a NaruSakuHina fic and was disappointed.
> 
> Also, I think making Sakura into a bitch and ruining her characterization just to throw Naruto and Hinata together is really weak.  I love NaruHina, but Sakura-bashing NaruHina fans ruin the pairing for everybody.



Uh... One: Fuck you too.  (Go ahead and negative rep me for that. I really don't care.)
Two: No bashing please.
Besides the triangle is still being made. Who said the pairing isn't *exactly* what you thought/were hoping it would be, and I'm just being slow about it.

(Please not this is my most spontanious fic and I'm making it up as I go along. I still don't know how I'm going to end it. I have some ideas but nothing solid.)

Also, Read the frigging updates for my Anko fic (see my sig) and post comments cause until I get some I'm not updating *anything*.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Also, Read the frigging updates for my Anko fic (see my sig) and post comments cause until I get some I'm not updating *anything*.



Thats just harsh, now i have to read the other fanfics to see what happens next   your just like the bus service. Charge full fair prior to 9am because they know we need to get to school and so we have to use the bus.  sorry for the comparison but it was the first thing that i thiought about. Ok i will read the Anko fic.... the next chapter better be good


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 5, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> Thats just harsh, now i have to read the other fanfics to see what happens next   your just like the bus service. Charge full fair prior to 9am because they know we need to get to school and so we have to use the bus.  sorry for the comparison but it was the first thing that i thiought about. Ok i will read the Anko fic.... the next chapter better be good


Oh, it'll be good. hehehe... *evil laugh and grin* Sasuke's soo gonna get fucked. I'll let y'all interpret my wording as you will. *Eviler laugh and grin*

God what do I have to do to get a fifth page?


----------



## des_butterfly (Nov 5, 2006)

Holding parts of your writing hostage for more comments is immature.  

And I still think your writing is OOC.

Enjoy your neg rep, since you don't care.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

des_butterfly said:


> Holding parts of your writing hostage for more comments is immature.
> 
> And I still think your writing is OOC.
> 
> Enjoy your neg rep, since you don't care.



Bring it on. And think what you want. And yes, it is OOC. I make the story more my own. That's the point damnit so fuck off. And if it's immature, well, I really don't care.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Oh, it'll be good. hehehe... *evil laugh and grin* Sasuke's soo gonna get fucked. I'll let y'all interpret my wording as you will. *Eviler laugh and grin*
> 
> God what do I have to do to get a fifth page?



Well as I guess that?s something, knowing that according to the author the next chapter will be good. And that?s an unfair way to term words, I?m a bloody guy saying sasuke is gonna get fucked only leads to one case scenario for me. As for fifth page, I could get you there via double posting, just say the word. 



des_butterfly said:


> Holding parts of your writing hostage for more comments is immature.
> 
> And I still think your writing is OOC.
> 
> Enjoy your neg rep, since you don't care.



Damn it, I don?t get you people what is the point in neg repping people just because the fanfic they write isn?t what you  think it should be. The fanfic belongs to junkie and so can be done how he wants and so if the characters are out of characters, its because he wants them that way. I don?t see what?s so great about have a rep anyways its not like it really means anything.

But seeing as butterfly wants to neg rep you for no good reason, i guess i should try balance things out with a pos rep.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> Well as I guess that’s something, knowing that according to the author the next chapter will be good. And that’s an unfair way to term words, I’m a bloody guy saying sasuke is gonna get fucked only leads to one case scenario for me. As for fifth page, I could get you there via double posting, just say the word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh...
1) Sweet, positive rep.
2) YEAH YOU TELL THAT UM.. YEAH!!! *waves arms emfatically and encouragingly.
3) That's a big bit on reps with a guy with so many green boxes. *wink wink*

PS- You know the wink smilie kind of sucks. Looks more like a frown it does mmhmm. *nods*


> Sasuke's soo gonna get fucked. I'll let y'all interpret my wording as you will.


I could have put the 'so' after 'get' and gotton a completely different reaction.  <--(Now my all time favorite, at least my most used, smilie.)


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Uh...
> 1) Sweet, positive rep.
> 2) YEAH YOU TELL THAT UM.. YEAH!!! *waves arms emfatically and encouragingly.
> 3) That's a big bit on reps with a guy with so many green boxes. *wink wink*



lol, well i have been in both red and green zone. I guess its all to do with who is also in the topics with you. For example someone thought i was being sexist and neg rep me down into red (i was not happy for being called sexist) while others gave me a pos rep for the comments i made on FF and the ideas and stuff i say on theories.

bah, this is going off topic.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 6, 2006)

whoa hina if u want some comments to improve ur FF i'll give u some but dun take this in the wrong way:

1.I think u should make sakura more attracted to Naruto(maybe her getting jealous because hinata has such a great boyfriend)

2.Enter possibly some other person in the triangle

3.Oro was kinda killed too fast so yea

4.Desbutterfly fuck for dissing ppl about their FF dun flame ppl

5. Here is some pos rep for hinajunkie and dedara for being good ppl


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> lol, well i have been in both red and green zone. I guess its all to do with who is also in the topics with you. For example someone thought i was being sexist and neg rep me down into red (i was not happy for being called sexist) while others gave me a pos rep for the comments i made on FF and the ideas and stuff i say on theories.
> 
> bah, this is going off topic.



So what? We do that all the time in my threads. As long as I keep the updates spread out throughout enough and no one spams the mods and admins don't seem to care too much.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 6, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> So what? We do that all the time in my threads. As long as I keep the updates spread out throughout enough and no one spams the mods and admins don't seem to care too much.



ohand i take it from the updates you have made today, that you have resumed posting your new updates, i wish the damn bus service would do the same and charge half price. Or did i say that in a differen ff of yours,? i'm losing track.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 6, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> ohand i take it from the updates you have made today, that you have resumed posting your new updates, i wish the damn bus service would do the same and charge half price. Or did i say that in a differen ff of yours,? i'm losing track.



I unno. But I remember you mentioning it. Anyway I usually post on the weekends, and on good weekdays with no homework and no serious medical problems, alas the latter I suffer from right now. My meds are out of whack and it's all I can do to keep my life from sucking because of it. [Don't ask.] I should be past it by next week end though. Hopefully there will be a lot of updates this weekend.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 7, 2006)

wow that's horrible med problem....and still have time tp update and BTW did u read my comments on ur FF on the bottom page 26?


----------



## Linkaro (Nov 7, 2006)

OOOOYYYY!!!!

CAN I USE YOUR PICS AND FANFIC FOR MY NARUSAKUHINA FC?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 7, 2006)

Linkaro said:


> OOOOYYYY!!!!
> 
> CAN I USE YOUR PICS AND FANFIC FOR MY NARUSAKUHINA FC?


Uh... Sure, why not?

and Itachifire, this fic has some light plot left, but there is one I assure you. Though really the focus is to be hot cute and funny.


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 7, 2006)

*HI!*

Hello I'm just new here so pls bare If I do not somewhat follow some of the rules here...well, for the story I think it's good..I have just read some but the plot is well made...and I think you really arrange all the things to be discussed in the story, but for the first part..the introduction..the really first one..I think you should not introduce naruto and sakura in the very start..you should discuss first something before introducing characters, and by using that strategy, It will make the readers to read more of the story...but its really good...and it;s just my good comment


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 7, 2006)

can I ask something....are you the ones who made ur signatures there? well I like most of them....


----------



## seaj0725 (Nov 7, 2006)

for hinajunkie713...is the girl in long blue hair with a kunai in her right hand hinata? I like it very much..are u the one who made that?


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 7, 2006)

Indeed that girl with the long 'blue' hair is HInata. 
As for the story opener, i agree with what you say Seaj. However the fact is the FF was opened how it was and still has had numerous people read the FF from start to finish, and so i don't think it matter to much about how the story starts and where it start so long as the FF itself is enough to entice a reader to continue.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 7, 2006)

Your right. It would be far better to start with a bad guy reflecting, a revealing good guy flashback (either sakura or naruto would do) or even them returning from battling sasuke controlled by orochimaru (or I dunno, getting out of the hospital) the thing is, this isn't a serious fan fic. For now it just happens to be my best written one. Looking back my NaruHinaGaara is a little rushed and choppy, but I was just getting my mojo up and running after a year of almost no writing on my part. (Bad year... Baaaaaad year.) Anyway, this is a hot/adorable comedy. In a few ways it's not even a very good story. I just did the hot/adorable comedy part so well that most people don't notice. I mean, sure I came up with everything up until Naruto's kiss with Hinata after Sakura brought back Sasuke spontaniously, with no preparation, and little sleep, at the beginning of a rough school year in the space of two days. Considering all of that. It's reeeally fucking good. But the story could really use some serious filler in between the scenes. It's honestly set up a lot like the episodes of the anime actually. It could probably fill one or two, and it's no stupider than the episode where Naruto's team tries to get Kakashi to show them his face, but this would _probably_ interfere with their plans for the plot. Oh well.

Heh, I wish I could draw that well. No this is just good fan art of a style that I didn't see absolutely everyone else using.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 8, 2006)

seaj0725 said:


> for hinajunkie713...is the girl in long blue hair with a kunai in her right hand hinata? I like it very much..are u the one who made that?




....... no offense but.... your kiding right?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 8, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> ....... no offense but.... your kiding right?


Yeah... Dito.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Yeah... Dito.



Same here... what we talking about?

Mah, Junkie i'm runnng low on updates to read


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 8, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> Same here... what we talking about?
> 
> Mah, Junkie i'm runnng low on updates to read



Uh, I'm not sure how to say this but, tough. You're gonna have to wait until the weekend (which starts tomorrow for me) which is when I update.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 8, 2006)

alrite tmr update...is it here or ur forum?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 9, 2006)

itachifire said:


> alrite tmr update...is it here or ur forum?



I'm not sure. It depends. I'll tell you later after I've slept through a few of my classes and can remember where I was going with this one better.  

By the way, Itachifire I *love* your new spoiler.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 9, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> I'm not sure. It depends. I'll tell you later after I've slept through a few of my classes and can remember where I was going with this one better.  .



The things we youngsters get up to now days in school. Sleeping through class whatever next  
But if thats what give you inspiration to continue writing, sleep through as many as you want, i don't mind i can get caught for it.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 9, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> The things we youngsters get up to now days in school. Sleeping through class whatever next
> But if thats what give you inspiration to continue writing, sleep through as many as you want, i don't mind i can get caught for it.



Lol... Naw I was saying I was friggin exhausted this morning. I barely woke up in time for my first class (Advanced Placement US History). ZZZ Anyway hopefully I'll have a Sasuke pov for this fic later tonight. First! Dinner!!! Which of course I have to make. -.-


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 9, 2006)

wait?ok u see i just started readinng and im not on the last pg yet but....wut?naruto is cheating?he had sex with sakur?that bastard!!!!!he could have said he was naruto not sasuke!man i hate sakura in sum ff....shes just another sasuke slut,,......mumble....


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 9, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> I'm not sure. It depends. I'll tell you later after I've slept through a few of my classes and can remember where I was going with this one better.
> 
> By the way, Itachifire I *love* your new spoiler.




uh...thanks!  But uh....wht spoiler?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 9, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> wait?ok u see i just started readinng and im not on the last pg yet but....wut?naruto is cheating?he had sex with sakur?that bastard!!!!!he could have said he was naruto not sasuke!man i hate sakura in sum ff....shes just another sasuke slut,,......mumble....



Come on. Actually, your a girl. You loins probably weren't effecting you as much with the NaruSaku scenes. Oh well... =/

@Itachifire::Your Kakashi one, it's orange, it's under the old one.

(FF called 'Girl Fight'):  <--- Read this, it's absolutely hilarious.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 10, 2006)

uh thanks hinajunkie for the compliement lol and its the weekend? Updated yet?


----------



## chishio-kun (Nov 10, 2006)

Heh, HinaJunkie has a long sig.

Oh well, keep up the good work


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 10, 2006)

I just read chapter 330.... They didn't even show anyone from team 8 but Kurena!!!!! PLus it took me at least 2 minutes to read. Why can't there be somthing good.


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 10, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> Come on. Actually, your a girl. You loins probably weren't effecting you as much with the NaruSaku scenes. Oh well... =/
> 
> @Itachifire::Your Kakashi one, it's orange, it's under the old one.
> 
> (FF called 'Girl Fight'):  <--- Read this, it's absolutely hilarious.



haha!man that was SO funny!i almost dropped my laptop haha!


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> haha!man that was SO funny!i almost dropped my laptop haha!



lol, very few other people would have come up with saying that. Thank the heaves we have Junkie to say what we are all thinking.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 10, 2006)

I got another one. It's hilarious too.
The Shampoo ~ 

Anyway give me a break. I'm reading for inspiration and I have to right a speech this week end too. Fucking english class, almost makes me want to use the chem lab to accidentally blow up the school this weekend. I'm sure they have enough there for c4.


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 10, 2006)

HinaJunkie713 said:


> I got another one. It's hilarious too.
> The Shampoo ~



Damn if people can't get inspiration from that, then what can they get it from. Dear God that was great. Gaara and his games, naruto with his shampoo.


*Spoiler*: _games and shampoo_ 



 lol, Gaara and his recorder and laptop, vides and camers where the hell do people come up with this stuff. To be honest the last chapter was the best. 'truth or dare' how can you not find that funny  . 
The damn shampoo why is it always naruto who gets the good stuff, but then if i was naruto i wouldn't be entirely oblivious to everything including the kyuubi going female on me.

Kakashi gets made into a sex slave to a 19 year old S&M freak and he was saving his virginity all for Anko, man that just sucks for him, his book, the second movie and the cat.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 11, 2006)

One last one. It's a NaruHina and I think it's actually better than Team 8, though a little more angst filled. It's finished too.


I'll update tomorrow. *nice guy pose*

I just love how Naruto gives Tenten a good time in The Shampoo. That just rocks so _hard_.

By the way my Anko fic's been updated. It's a big ass update and it's still coming.

Awsome HinaSasu:


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 12, 2006)

Sweet, it's about time you posted. 


And uh tommorow is today for me so.....


----------



## NarutoFanGurl911 (Nov 12, 2006)

The Shampoo made me excited and i started biting my finger XD lol.my finger hurts.........


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

NarutoFanGurl911 said:


> The Shampoo made me excited and i started biting my finger XD lol.my finger hurts.........



sadly i don't really care to much for your finger   but the FF The Shampoo i agree with you is something to get excited for.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 12, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> sadly i don't really care to much for your finger   but the FF The Shampoo i agree with you is something to get excited for.



I wish he'd gotten trapped in the blankets with Hinata instead. If there was some way to make her not faint - I'd even except ooc cause, really, if that fic was nothing else it was ooc - it would be the most hilarious most awesome scene ever.
 Deidera that's the most awesome Sannin pic I've ever seen. 

I try not to nag but I really want people to read my Anko fic (it's not actually anko centered she's just naruto's sister in it) but it's what I'm working on and I posted 6 pages of updates today and my next few updates are aimed for that. After that it'll probably be the kyuubi fic, then naruhinagaara and by that time I'll probably have more for one of those three again. Really I'm sick of this one for now, even if I did do a good job with it.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks for the shampoo link its awesome (snicker)


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 12, 2006)

itachifire said:


> thanks for the shampoo link its awesome (snicker)



Thanks. READ MY ANKO FIC!! POST COMMENTS!! AAAAAAAAARG!!


----------



## DarkChidori (Nov 13, 2006)

Ur fic is awesome hinajunkie713


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 13, 2006)

DarkChidori said:


> Ur fic is awesome hinajunkie713



Thanks. Read the anko fic.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 15, 2006)

ok as u wish i'm reading it


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote From Anko Fic:
@Itachifire
Oh no. You're not getting away with just that. You're one of my big posters after all. No updates until itachifire elaborates.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, it's been a while since I went on this thread. People's rank's are higher, and I'm still an academy student! I've been reading your Anko fic HinaJunkie, and I gotta say, its just as good as your previous ones if not better.  I also suppose that your not gotta update that Christmas FF for (quite) a while huh? Oh well, I have a list of FFs to read while I wait for your updates.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 17, 2006)

RengeMaster said:


> Wow, it's been a while since I went on this thread. People's rank's are higher, and I'm still an academy student! I've been reading your Anko fic HinaJunkie, and I gotta say, its just as good as your previous ones if not better.  I also suppose that your not gotta update that Christmas FF for (quite) a while huh? Oh well, I have a list of FFs to read while I wait for your updates.



O.O That sig is AWESOME!!!


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 17, 2006)

wow really good sig


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 18, 2006)

itachifire said:


> wow really good sig



Yeah it's really sweet Renge masterr. <-- I repeat myself for post length.



> Proud Co-owner of Hinata Gets Rid of Neji FC


Nice.


----------



## shadow__nin (Nov 18, 2006)

I like the sig. Did you draw that Hinata?


----------



## Deidara2006 (Nov 18, 2006)

shadow__nin said:


> I like the sig. Did you draw that Hinata?



I may be wrong but i think Junkie mentioned else where that he isnt that talented and, no he didn't draw the signature. 

Also Renge master i like you signature also.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 18, 2006)

Deidara2006 said:


> I may be wrong but i think Junkie mentioned else where that he isnt that talented and, no he didn't draw the signature.
> 
> Also Renge master i like you signature also.



 could you add "at drawing" after "that talented"? It hurts when you say it that way.

He's right though. I can't draw for shit. =/


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 19, 2006)

haha thanks guys, I appreciate your comments on my sig.  Although, I wish the Rock Lee Vs. Gaara pic was a little longer...Oh yea, one more thing, how many posts do i have to put up to get at least one ranking higher? (like a rookie or genin or something) *@ Shadow__nin:* haha the real rock lee...*tears


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 19, 2006)

uh i guess 50 maybe put its not bout rank its bout rep j/k it dsn matter


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 19, 2006)

itachifire said:


> uh i guess 50 maybe put its not bout rank its bout rep j/k it dsn matter



Yeah I think 50 posts is the first one. Itachifire's right though. It doesn't really matter.

My Kyuubi Fic has been updated ~ about a page.


----------



## narutofan251 (Nov 19, 2006)

when will you post more


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 19, 2006)

I see... well I guess your right. Ranks/Rep doesnt really matter. I got a question for anyone who'll answer: If you could get one gaming platform/console, which would you choose? Xbox 360, PS3, or the Nintendo Wii?


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 19, 2006)

narutofan251 said:


> when will you post more



This one, not until I'm actually in the mood. And right now I want to work on my other fics. The NaruHinaGarra has been dead way too long, pretty much since I started this one. I don't want the kyuubi fic to die so I need to get it started more. And I want to write the Anko Fic. That's my serious fan fiction.

Basically, until further notice -> 

Besides, this fic, volume 1 I guess I should call it, ended with the Hot Springs scene with just Naruto and Hinata. Volume two started with Hiashi trying to kill Naruto for 'touching' his daughter. I need a break before I really start volume 2.

Uh... I'm not much of a gamer these days... xbox I guess. I mean only xbox has halo. Anything for playstation eventually gets around to all of the other game systems except xbox. *shrug*



> My Kyuubi Fic has been updated ~ about a page.
> Anko Fic... Dito


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 19, 2006)

I see, well, anyone else wanna answer my little poll? And yea, i cant wait for Halo 3. But then again, I'm trying to get a Wii - i dont have much Nintendo stuff. I was a little dissappointed when you said NaruHinaGaara was dead though   it was one of my favourites...


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 19, 2006)

RengeMaster said:


> I see, well, anyone else wanna answer my little poll? And yea, i cant wait for Halo 3. But then again, I'm trying to get a Wii - i dont have much Nintendo stuff. I was a little dissappointed when you said NaruHinaGaara was dead though   it was one of my favourites...



It WAS dead. I'm getting back to it now. This one's done until I can stand to work on it again. Updates might be awhile coming but I WILL finish this fic.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 19, 2006)

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 20, 2006)

RengeMaster said:


> WOOHOO!!!



 I wish I got that response everytime I said I'd update.


----------



## Chojuto (Nov 20, 2006)

Woooooo Updates!!!!!!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 20, 2006)

nintendofreak said:


> Woooooo Updates!!!!!!



Heh, not for this one for quite some time though. Again, this one is
*-temporarily-* dead.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Nov 20, 2006)

haha Given that, I'll be checking for updates a little more often


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 20, 2006)

oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DEAD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and ummmmm did u notice u have a lots of fics? u should concentrated on 2 or 1


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 21, 2006)

itachifire said:


> oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DEAD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO and ummmmm did u notice u have a lots of fics? u should concentrated on 2 or 1



What the fuck do you think I'm trying to do by ignoring this one and TRYING to ignore the kyuubi one (and christmas one obvioiusly?) I'm not doing it cause I don't have anything planned. I have another mission planned for this one, Tsunade's response to Naruto wanting to go on missions with hinata/ Sakura and sasuke....?.... After that things are more undecided, but I got about the number of updates made in this fic total planned. I'm just ignoring this fic so I can work on the fic of mine that's actually going to be good. This one and the kyuubi one are funny/hot/cute(more this one than the kyuubi one but they're either weak in plot (this one especially) or a little rediculus. I want to write something good. My anko fic is the one that's not crap. (The NaruHinaGaara will be pretty good but I need to retype most of it. It just stinks of my low level writing after my year long writing hiatus... Choppy writing and all.)

If you keep nagging me about this one, or at least nagging me without reading the other fics and commenting on them then I'm cutting, as in deleting, this one back to Hiashi chasing Naruto and leaving it as finished. - Permenantly - Then it will be dead, and it'll be all your faults.

By the way this is not a bluff. I really am already considering just leaving this fic dead cause the next part is basically going to happen eventually in my Anko fic...

The above is largely directed at itachifire, cause he nags all the time and he never posts on my other fics unless bullied into doing so. No offense man, but shut up about this fic.


----------



## DeDFishDonTFloaT (Nov 21, 2006)

I like that picture of Hinata, her ass is so big.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 21, 2006)

DeDFishDonTFloaT said:


> I like that picture of Hinata, her ass is so big.


.... Ok. We all like that pic of Hinata. It's nothing new though.

_Hem_, still ticked about people nagging on this fic.


----------



## DeDFishDonTFloaT (Nov 22, 2006)

It's a good fic, just finish it pussy.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 22, 2006)

DeDFishDonTFloaT said:


> It's a good fic, just finish it pussy.



This fic is dead. I'll get to the basic rest of this fic in several *months* in the Anko Fic. Have fun you ungrateful #%@#$$%s. j/k... sort of. It is dead though.

BTW DeDFishDonTFloaT, Way to bite the hand that feeds you... and everyone else.

BTW again, I don't bluff. I don't have to. At this point my fan base is large enough that I'll have someone to read my shit even if I cut this one, most popular one. At this point I could post one shots of naruto spending an afternoon trying to lick his elbow and people would read it.
...
On second thought I have to write that.
This is the perfect way to make fun of Naruto and Hinata!
And here's the link to the start:
The Q&C FAQ:  Read this before making a thread for your question may have alread been answered

Negative Rep:


> you may not realize it, but you are talking down to everyone. im not "nagging about your fic", just telling you that you are being an asshole


Ok. A few things I should point out. I have nicely pointed around that I'm aware I have a lot of fics going, and have nicely said stop reminding me about it (Or if I'm wrong I just did.) Don't fucking rush me at this. My writing turns to shit when I'm rushed too much. I try to post each weekend at least a little bit but if I can't, oh well. So when I do stuff like the last two posts on this thread, or my bullying people into explaining what they think of my anko fic it's cause I'm sick of asking nice cause it's getting me no where. Besides, I may be an ass at times like this, but at least i contribute more than the equivilant of fan mail to this forum, unlike all the people who've negative repped me for being a prick. So, I'm allowed to be an ass, to an extent.
Also, I'm not killing this story because of being called a pussy. I don't really give a shit about that. The rest of this story's plot is basically going to happen in the Anko fic, and then I was going to use a REALLY similar plot in an original piece later, and using the same one 2 times is already a stretch, but two times with the same characters... No. Just thought I'd explain.


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 23, 2006)

whoa....hinajunkie how much fans do u have????


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 23, 2006)

itachifire said:


> whoa....hinajunkie how *many** fans do u have????



I've got at least a dozen loyal fans reading more than one of my fics. Lot's of people check on my stuff occasionally and I get new fans weekly. This fic isn't important. In fact most of the people left who post on it read ALL of my fics. Cept You pretty much itachifire. Besides this fic was gonna get kind of weak. I was going to have to make it serious. And that'd be so much better in a serious fic. (Anko Fic)


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 23, 2006)

like me a loyal fan 2 which the person doesnt check out my stuff


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 24, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> like me a loyal fan 2 which the person doesnt check out my stuff



I only have so much time... Give me a break thanksgiving family fun/feud (not the show) is still going on.


----------



## DeDFishDonTFloaT (Nov 24, 2006)

Lol you guys whine too much, he'll finish it eventually can't you bide your time till then jacking off or doing something constructive instead of reading fanfictions online.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 24, 2006)

DeDFishDonTFloaT said:


> Lol you guys whine too much, he'll finish it eventually can't you bide your time till then jacking off or doing something constructive instead of reading fanfictions online.



You mean you aren't the author of the negative rep? Pussy.
I don't care about the rep, but it's good to know who to ignore.
But no, this fic is done.


----------



## DeDFishDonTFloaT (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh well, you won't see me crying about it. It only proves to me your mind couldn't come up with anything else for this story, so you just gave up when you got some harsh criticism. Go get a tampon you bloody vagina.


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 24, 2006)

DeDFishDonTFloaT said:


> Oh well, you won't see me crying about it. It only proves to me your mind couldn't come up with anything else for this story, so you just gave up when you got some harsh criticism. Go get a tampon you bloody vagina.



I already explained my reasoning for cutting this fic. I'm not gonna bother explaining it again.

Also, what harsh criticism? All I get on this fic is "when's the next update" and "You have too many fics." I don't think I've had a real evaluation of this fic in a dozen thread pages.


----------



## Chidoriblade (Nov 24, 2006)

yeah.... hehe


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 24, 2006)

Chidoriblade said:


> yeah.... hehe



'Yeah.... hehe' what?


----------



## DarkFire (Nov 25, 2006)

SCREW THIS LET'S ALL STOP POSTING(INCLUDING ME)!!!! somone get a mod and close this thread now!


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 25, 2006)

itachifire said:


> SCREW THIS LET'S ALL STOP POSTING(INCLUDING ME)!!!! somone get a mod and close this thread now!



I agree!!!!! I'm sick of having this many threads to check!!!


----------



## HudanTatshi (Nov 25, 2006)

yea i sugges u take a vacation from writin n just read others ff


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Nov 25, 2006)

lilchaos(2nd_itachi) said:


> yea i sugges u take a vacation from writin n just read others ff



I read a ton of ff. I've read everything (not scary-depressing or too angst filled) in the recs thread thing on this fight. I'm planning on reading all of my fans ffs. This week has just been hecktic. Family and all.

Also this is my vacation from -real- writing. And this vacation may be over soon. I'll still post on here of course. But I'm gonna start working on my original stuff again soon.

Ok folks. It's time I come out of the closet. (Not that way.) My -too many fics- problem is more severe than you know. I don't just write Naruto Fan Fiction (Anymore.) I'll start posting other fics on my forum just cause Fan Fiction.net doesn't work for me and I can't find decent forums for my other interests. Half the damn links don't go anywhere. And I can't post stories. *has a small fit then gets back to the point.* Anyway check it out cause there'll be some weekends/weeks i just work on my other stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 15, 2006)

Just read it all .. very good .. too bad it died out <.<


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Dec 16, 2006)

Drain said:


> Just read it all .. very good .. too bad it died out <.<



I might give you all the rest of the narusaku scene, and until naruto's body switch with Sasuke wears off.


----------



## jere7782 (Apr 21, 2007)

I must have missed something. I read where naruto escaped hinatas father, and then heard someone. I have not seen the chapter after that. It seemed to have skipped to naruto switching bodies with sasuke. I was lost. Why did he do that? I went back through the entire series and still cant find it. My things maybe screwed up. BUt I just read this whole thing, it was good. I wish it didnt die though. You said it started again in the anko fanfic.  Where does it continue on in the fic? 
Thanks for the cool fic.


----------



## Knightblood (Apr 26, 2007)

this is great keep up the good work


----------



## HinaJunkie713 (Apr 28, 2007)

jere7782 said:


> I must have missed something. I read where naruto escaped hinatas father, and then heard someone. I have not seen the chapter after that. It seemed to have skipped to naruto switching bodies with sasuke. I was lost. Why did he do that? I went back through the entire series and still cant find it. My things maybe screwed up. BUt I just read this whole thing, it was good. I wish it didnt die though. You said it started again in the anko fanfic.  Where does it continue on in the fic?
> Thanks for the cool fic.



Yeah..... he heard Sasuke in the tree.. i think.. there was no skipping at all. It doesn't actually continue into the Anko fic, but the rest of the storyline basically happens in the Anko fic... or it did at some point. I dunno. It's been awhile since i looked at this one.


----------



## Pentavus (Oct 8, 2007)

*You should make more of these*

they are all good so far and I just got done reading them all in around 3 hours  and I can think of a bunch of things you could add to the story to continue it haha. but you are right about your other stories, they need to be continued to. well when you get the time make a continuation of this story because it kicks so much @$$.


----------



## Pentavus (Oct 8, 2007)

BTW when are you going to continue your "The Shampoo" story?


----------



## dragon kid (Sep 19, 2008)

will anyone be my friend


----------



## Raptor31 (Oct 6, 2008)

cute


----------

